#ubports 2018-05-28
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> anyone have the same issue with search page not showing in the libertine app https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/639
<lulzcat_> hello hello
<lulzcat_> i have a question about unity 8
<lulzcat_> if anyone is here?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @lulzcat_, just ask, and if anyone is around and can anwer it they will. or hang around and wait for someone to answer
<Arc676> Hello?
<ubptgbot> <pod> What is your question?
<lulzcat_> Installing a chroot container with libertine is no problem. Installing apps in the container works as well. However, when I start the X Apps the apps crash immediately
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> is this on hammerhead/nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> Valaurie Xenos was added by: Valaurie Xenos
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Valaurie Xenos, Welcome Valaurie !!! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and feel free to ask any questions you may have in here or in our Welcome & Install room!
<ubptgbot> <Davy> Hello there, since there are a few Users in and around Munich, there should be a mendatory event in June for all of you. Sorry that there is no translation. It's about the probabal end of LiMux, the Linuxclient for the administration of the city. … https://www.gruene-muenchen.de/2018/05/16/freie-fahrt-fuer-freie-software/
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Ldanwin sounds like you somehow switched your updates to RC channel. In settings, get it back to Stable
<ubptgbot> Aguragorn was added by: Aguragorn
<lulzcat_> hello anyone available?
<ubptgbot> <arudy> yes , about ~1500 :)
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> I finally created the PR to update libhybris which iirc was required for the Gemini port https://github.com/ubports/libhybris/pull/2
<lulzcat_> ive got legacy x apps installed and libertine on ubuntu touch 16 dev but its displaying the apps
<lulzcat_> i just instlled the 16 dev version because on the stable the apps displayed but crashed before they opned
<lulzcat_> im on a nexus 5 any ideas also on the store theres no apps to download?
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> did you install the xenial version of the openstore?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hey, is there any means by which a user can tweak the suggested programs with which to open a file type?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @lulzcat_, Libertine is broken on the Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> For example if I click a Gedit .txt file from an email in Dekko, it doesn't give me the option of using Gedit to open it.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @JBBgameich, Jesus! How much commits are there! Amazing!
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @TartanSpartan, afaik there is no content-hub support for apps in libertine. Apps need to register the content-type they support which debs do not
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @Flohack, Your libhybris fork was from 2015-2016, so two years of work came in due to the merge.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> nice!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @JBBgameich, Clear. I am afraid that probably xenial is the right current branch... But plz contact @mariogrip for coordination of this part. Not to break things...
<ubptgbot> <kalikiana> @Davy, 😢
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @Flohack, Okay, I opened another PR for the xenial branch. Feel free to close or postpone the PR if you don't want to introduce new possible regressions in xenial.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> It would probably need wider testing before merging, since there are really many changes.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> But it would also enable more newer devices to work properly
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @JBBgameich, Could we have a 'Xenial plus' channel to see what happens with a bulk upgrade? If we take a cautious step by step approach it will take a very, very Kong time?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @JBBgameich, [Edit] Could we have a 'Xenial plus' channel to see what happens with a bulk upgrade? If we take a cautious step by step approach it will take a very, very long time?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> I think you can add the PR apt repository from the ci and install the newer packages using apt. http://repo.ubports.com/pool/PR-2/main/libh/libhybris/
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Aguragorn !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Sindo_Rial> (Voice, 0s) https://irc.ubports.com/WZJvpN7C.oga
<ubptgbot> Shetul Majithiya was added by: Shetul Majithiya
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Shetul !!! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and feel free to ask any questions you may have in here or in our Welcome & Install room!
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Davy, How about posting this in the German group?
<ubptgbot> <Davy> Didn't know, there is one 😅
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Davy, At the bottom of this page https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome you'll find the language focus groups on telegram list
<ubptgbot> aleksandr bograd was added by: aleksandr bograd
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @aleksandr bograd, Welcome, Aleksandr! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and feel free to ask any questions you may have in here or in our Welcome & Install room! 🙂
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/HOCvmdCG.png Finally I got my hands on Nexus 5 😍😁
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> Gonna install Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/lEvn4thc.webp
<ubptgbot> <Facu <Vikingo>> lucky u
<ubptgbot> <Facu <Vikingo>> i got a Nexus 6 😥
<ubptgbot> <israel2018> Want to replace?
<ubptgbot> <Facu <Vikingo>> i want ubutu touch or nethunter 💔
<ubptgbot> <Facu <Vikingo>> no change my phone again
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @Facu <Vikingo>, I got Nexus 5, we can change lol
<ubptgbot> <Facu <Vikingo>> no tnks, i dont want change my phone
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> hahaha
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> i will not change if you even offer me apple pad
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> or apple phone
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> or mac book pro
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> (Sticker, 512x296) https://irc.ubports.com/0xuooSjh.webp
<Sander^home> Pushing power when phone is black screen after trying to activate mobile network gives no response, suddenly it pops up uncofigured_AP, how to I configure it as a wireless network?
<Sander^home> I can choose between Leap, peap EAP-TLS EAP
<Sander^home> I just got it in the charger with 30% battery.. I'm unsure how it reacts, I want it as a phone too
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> how long flashing takes
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> ?
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> any one?
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/F6DPtlCr.png
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> stopped there for long time
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/47nhaG4N.png
<ubptgbot> <jonny> You should go to Welcome room, where you'll get help with that.
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> 4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @gostranger, go to install room (welcome room) for support.  They are N5 masters ;)
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> link plz
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> * thepeter still resolving new phone issue ... so how much would be acceptable to pay for oneplus one in your oppinion?
<Sander^home> Hi, Did anyone answer my question some hours ago?
<Sander^home> I think my phone is charged
<Sander^home> Green blinking dot, black screen
<Sander^home> I think the wireless network was another router
<Sander^home> I did too much at the same time
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @thepeter, €90 for Nexus 5, OPO for €135 if from commercial outlet and tested
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Less on eBay
<Sander^home> thereis the power button and a volume up and down there...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Untested
<Sander^home> I think its a shortcut to get it out of blackscreen mode
<Sander^home> I think the activating of the shared wirelesss network did something with the mobile phone networking routing or hardware hickup
<Sander^home> Like a bluescreen
<Sander^home> Earlier I've discovered the wireless network did work in this mode
<Sander^home> But it was not turned on this time
<Sander^home> the wireless network sharing
<Sander^home> I'm unsure if its software or hardware bug
<Sander^home> its an EQ 4.5
<Sander^home> I wish someone did produce a new batch of it
<Sander^home> Last time they promised to opensource the hardware together with samsung
<Sander^home> Its the best business phone ever
<Sander^home> Quicker than apple
<Sander^home> Becouse of the blurry jpg interfaces
<Sander^home> Android is an xml black hole
<Sander^home> Apple is a closed source black hole
<Sander^home> And windows phone got the framing security
<Sander^home> Did anyone backup the hardware and software spesifications? I know it needs someone in quality assurance in china
<Sander^home> I have someone one who is in the hardware business
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Please be more compact in your comments. We have 1500 users here. It is filling the timeline
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There is an OT group for general chat but no irc link there
<Sander^home> He's into producing small outlet brands now, going for bigger things when he understands its within reach
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @Stereofont, thanks I have found nexus 5 used daily for €49 rooted nexus 4 for €40 OPO 16Gb for €115 aaand OPO 64Gb asks what price would I propose :) so I found prices up to €150 and wanted to know community opinion :)
<Sander^home> I've tried to use a nexus 5, I dont like it
<Sander^home> it needs to be without a home buton
<Sander^home> and 3 buttons on the side
<Sander^home> and two simcards
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sander. Please read what I wrote
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> General chat is off topic
<Sander^home> OT means?
<Sander^home> i'm not on gnus
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> OT is off topic
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You are flooding
<Sander^home> Its a real problem with a black aquaris e4.5 phone
<Sander^home> black screen
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Did you drop it in water?
<Sander^home> Nopes
<thepeter> Sander^home, just wtire whole sentence without enters ... and at the and send it okay?
<Sander^home> Ah, I see, i'll try it.
<Sander^home> My black quaries EQ 4.5 have a black bluescreen, wonder what shortcuts I should push to get it to boot as the screen is wiped black
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Thepeter it is not fair on other users to have to read long stream of chat from one person
<Sander^home> I know its a known problem. I think it was power for 5 seconds or something. I'm not sure.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sander it sounds like a hardware fault. In some situations pressing the power button for a long time works. Try 40 seconds
<thepeter> yes I understand, I share your opinion regarding OT
<Sander^home> wow, works, thanks:)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sander : great!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @thepeter, No problem. I just meant that longer sentences are not a solution :)
<krizoek> anyone know if it's possible to set up a wifi hotspot with ubports?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<krizoek> how?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Go to Settings, Hotspot should be in there
<krizoek> ahh, so easy. nice. ty :)
<krizoek> can i install and run things like audacious too ??
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, eh? this is how IRC works. it is not telegram, you can't just tell everyone to go to a different chat because you think something might be off topic, particularly when they are asking for support with UT on their phone, which is totally on topic
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> @krizoek, It's not so easy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @krizoek, that's what libertine is for. create a container and install legacy apps inside it. with the "desktop apps" scope you can launch them
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you're on a nexus 5 though, there's a bug that prevents libertine from being usable :-/
<krizoek> i have a nexus 5 :/
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, The posts about that remain. Extensive rambling has been removed
<ubptgbot> <amolith> If I made the image writable, could I install cli tools like zip?
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @amolith, what you mean with 'zip'
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> *?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> zip and unzip.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @amolith, If you're trying to install CLI only tools, how about creating a chroot in your home directory?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @TronFortyTwo, What Dalton said. I'm not sure what the package name is but those are the programs it has.
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @UniversalSuperBox, I suppose yes
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @UniversalSuperBox, but this
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, How would I do that?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is debootstrap installed? I don't remember. If not, you may need to download the package from the repository and use the scripts it contains.
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> - Libertine or … - manual way with debootstrap and chroot (they are installed) (root required) or … - the OnTheRoad app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Or download preinstalled image
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> But just use libertine I guess
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Libertine is still broken on the N5 though right?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Not for cli
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @TronFortyTwo, I had forgotten about OnTheRoad. I'll try that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Only for x11
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, Oh. I'll do that first then lol.
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> There is also the 'proot' option that is what libertine uses that is a kind of rootless chroot but never tried it myself
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Hmm, wish unity 8 wasn't so tightly tied to Mir. :/
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox I'm about to hear you on Late Night Linux 😉
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/MNq0wlaa.mp4
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, I was actually going to bring this up in the marketing group to see if we could get you or someone else on a podcast and get some more coverage but you beat me to it 😉
#ubports 2018-05-29
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Is there any way I can improve the quality of this? I'm trying to take some recordings to demonstrate the interface and some of UT's features. … https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/screencasting.html
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Also, how are we supposed to get album art to show up in the Music app? I have one album that has AlbumArtwork.png and it shows up (I'll send a screenshot) and one that is labeled the same but in a different album and it is not showing up.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/BmXXHmmI.png
<ubptgbot> <amolith> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/AaBPlDiH.png
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @amolith, It's supposed to be The Talos Principle that has the art on it.
<ubptgbot> Waruna Viraj was added by: Waruna Viraj
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Waruna Viraj, Welcome, Waruna! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get yu started and feel free to ask any questions you may have in here or in our Welcone & Install room! Most people are asleep right about now but I can probably answer the majority of your questions if you have any! 🙂
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Waruna Viraj, [Edit] Welcome, Waruna! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get yu started and feel free to ask any questions you may have in here or in our Welcome & Install room! Most people are asleep right about now but I can probably answer the majority of your questions if you have any! 🙂
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Waruna Viraj, [Edit] Welcome, Waruna! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and feel free to ask any questions you may have in here or in our Welcome & Install room! Most people are asleep right about now but I can probably answer the majority of your questions if you have any! 🙂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, Do the files have album art embedded in the id3 tags?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, No idea. I didn't realise that was how the images were designated as cover art. Let me check and see
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I don't recall the exact method of art selection, but pretty sure it's a primary one. I try to make sure all my music has album art as part of id3 tags
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, EasyTAG isn't showing any option for art. Could you recommend an application that does?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Easytag does art for sure, because it's how I fixed a bunch of mine
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Where is the option? I don't see it anywhere
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> But I guess this is veering a bit OT as well
<ubptgbot> <amolith> So I guess the on-topic answer would be that Music uses id3 tags to find cover art lol :wink:
<ubptgbot> <amolith> [Edit] So I guess the on-topic answer would be that Music uses id3 tags to find cover art lol 😉
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I don't think music app does anything itself for that. It just requests the thumbnail from mediascanner iirc
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Two questions: … Is there any way I can improve the quality of this? I'm trying to take some recordings to demonstrate the interface and some of UT's features. … How would I go about just saving the output rather than viewing it? I have a feeling that that would help with the video quality immensely. … https://docs.ubports.com/en/la
<ubptgbot> test/userguide/advanceduse/screencasting.html
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @amolith, The problem is that the Canonical server that provided arts is down now
<ubptgbot> A was added by: A
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> Hello. Where can I find translations for the lock screen messages?
<ubptgbot> <DreamsVoid> @dohbee, Well that explains why I can't run things
<ubptgbot> Pradhana14 was added by: Pradhana14
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Pradhana14, Hi D. Pradhana, welcome! Check out http://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <BrisPete> @amolith, Embedded artwork in mp3s should show up automatically. If you use a separate image it needs to be named <cover.jpg> or <cover.png> (I think .png works although all of mine are .jpgs).
<ubptgbot> <BrisPete> (Photo, 1920x1200) https://irc.ubports.com/QhbCSgve.png
<ubptgbot> <ahayzen> @BrisPete, Yup embedded, then folder art, then online is the precedence. (Don't know if online still works)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @TronFortyTwo, who would we contact to add this item to the 'to do' list?  is this infra?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @wayneoutthere, I think so but not sure
<ubptgbot> <ahayzen> IIRC thumbnailer was using 7digital at one point
<ubptgbot> <ahayzen> (via the canonical search domain)
<ubptgbot> <ahayzen> But it could probably be easily changed to just lookup Wikipedia or something
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @TronFortyTwo, Lol
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @BrisPete, I've got it all set up now lol
<ubptgbot> <BrisPete> @amolith, 👌
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/pwJfP0I0.png
<ubptgbot> Thilo Schäffer was added by: Thilo Schäffer
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @PhoenixLandPirate, https://t.me/ubports/131235
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Hey I was wondering, I saw on the website the Nexus 5 is supported. Does that include the Nexus 5X or just Nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @amolith, Okay
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @AlexanderPlaza, It's just the Nexus 5 for now. The 5X is a whole other beast
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @amolith, I could imagine! I'm currently on the hunt for 2 Nexus 5 32gb phones so I can start using Ubuntu Touch. 😊
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Thanks for answering my question
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @AlexanderPlaza, I got mine brand new on Ebay for ~$100 but I've heard you can find them for as low as ~$50
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @amolith, Nice! I live in Canada so those prices would be a bit higher for sure... … I keep seeing some places say it supports SD card, other places that don't... Does it have an SD card or at least support for one?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @AlexanderPlaza, It does not have expandable storage, no.
<ubptgbot> TheBigWizard was added by: TheBigWizard
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @TheBigWizard, Hi & welcome! Take a look to http://ubports.com/telegram-welcome and you'll be a big UT wizard too :)
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> Hi, I've been using UT for a little over a month and am very happy with it. I've finally got a nextcloud server working, with static IP, letsencrypt, and lots of new skills it has taken me weeks to learn.
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> Now I'm stuck. On one of my aborted attempts to create a NC server, I installed the NC app and it got stuck on a startscreen. I've uninstalled it and tried again, but it's still locked.
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> Does anyone know how I can clear out the snap configuration and start afresh?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Danceswithcats, 👍Feel free to share your knowledge by making some notes
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> @Stereofont, Will do. I promised Florian I'd put some notes on the forum about the Fairphone firmware update. Have been qutie busy, but will do it.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Danceswithcats, What are you making the server on?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> What device are you using I mean
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Because I will extol the virtues of using a Pi with NextCloudPi all day long, especially if it's just for personal use.
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> An old Dell Latitude D430. It's not ideal, as you can't easily expand the storage, but it has served for the learning process. I'm hoping to buy a second-hand Zotac miniPC after payday.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Danceswithcats, > a second-hand Zotac miniPC after payday … Which one?
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> Dunno. It's an Atom, 1,8ghz. I've got to get over to the shop and check whether it can handle hardware accelerated virtualisation-the shopkeeper's not too keen on poking around in the BIOS. However, for £130, it's a barg.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you might want to move that discussion to https://t.me/UBports_Cloudsters too :)
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> @dohbee, Thank you. I didn't know it existed. I'e forwarded my query over there.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you must have a lot of ongoing chats in telegram, because you were already joined in it :P
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> Yes. So I was. Sorry. One group just seems to lead to another.😳
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Danceswithcats, There are many, many UBports groups in Telegram
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @amolith, I have a solution for that
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Will pm wayne later
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> @amolith, Certainly are! Does anyone know how to take a screenshot in UT? I'm using a Fairphone 2.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Danceswithcats, Hold both volume buttons
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, press them both
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> @vanyasem, Genius! Thanks.
<ubptgbot> marioq59 was added by: marioq59
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @marioq59 !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> Shuco was added by: Shuco
<ubptgbot> arsyad16 was added by: arsyad16
<ubptgbot> <arsyad16> apakah saya untuk meminta tolong ubuntu touch port to xiaomi redmi note 4 mido.. terimakasih
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @arsyad16, This is a group in English. Please keep to that
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> http://t.me/UBports_IND
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> This is a link for our Indonesia group
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> iirc, there was someone (or multiple people) working on xiaomi ports, including redmi note 4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it's not currently a supported device
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Redmi 5 Note also I think
<ubptgbot> <dherish> @Stereofont, Link
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> halium.org
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://github.com/Halium/halium-devices
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Ports are at all different stages and some may have been abandoned
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> can someone help me to locate `libwhoopsie` repository?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @vanyasem, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~daisy-pluckers/whoopsie/trunk/files
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @DanChapman, thank you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh whoopsie, whee
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe we should patch that out of stuff
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @vanyasem, 👍 yw
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> automated crash reports that devs can't read, isn't helpful i guess
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, i guess that's what i will end up doing
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i don't want whoopsie on my Arch box :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't recall how much stuff uses libwhoopsie, but i can probably help go through and remove the dep, later
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Flo was playing around with trying to setup a whoopsie/daisy type thing a while back so the reports could be somehow accessible. Not sure how far he got with it though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DanChapman, probably he discovered GPDR and said nope
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @DanChapman, Far enough to ask the wrong question and get a rather cross answer from the dev team
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So the project lays there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> from which dev team?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> replacing whoopsie on ubuntu installs is probably a pretty bad idea
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> iirc, it's not designed to upload reports for X packages to a different server than those for Y packages
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think it might be better to disconnect ourselves from whoopsie for now.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> For sure
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Yes we will not be able to maintain it. Its totally undocumented, uses a ton of not frequently used cloud services, and then on top of it its written in Python or smth strange? Ruby? dunno 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> daisy? either python or go i would guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'd expect python since it talks to launchpad
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yup py
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> :(
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Just lost my libertine container
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Poof gone
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Very odd. I changed nothing in the few days. Only thing I can think of is my tablet ran out of power, but my fp2 does that all the time without issues
<ubptgbot> ignorare was added by: ignorare
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Hello together! Is there any possibility to backup Dekko-profiles?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> It is really annoying after reinstall of UT to reconfigure all profiles again...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] It is really annoying after reinstall of UT to reconfigure all Dekko profiles by hand again...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you should be able to back up the app's config and data directories i guess
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @DanChapman ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, did you delete `~/.cache/` perhaps?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Not consciously at least.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Unity sometimes fails when connecting a BT mouse, but otherwise everything is rocksolid on my m10. Could that cause some kind of purge of.cache?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> I'm not missing any other app or con fig, libertine itself is fine too. Just the container is gone
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> You know what is awesome though?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, it shouldn't
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> I made a new container with the same name, reinstalled the apps I had, and they have all their history!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well the container is meant to be something that you can accidentally destroy and recover from; but yeah, it's annoying if you have lots of stuff in one container, or lots of containers
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> exactly
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Even vnc viewer which I installed from a downloaded deb has it's stored connections and passwords 😎
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, those aren't stored in cache, or inside the container (but in the app-specific dir in config or data dirs)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Browsing through cache, if I'd wiped all that I'd be missing a whole lot more.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Odd that only the libertine container would be gone.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> The only way to do that is via the ctainer manager or perhaps uttt
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Or terminal, but one doesn't type a functional 30 character string by accident
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Hmm a slide and a tap is all it needs do trash a container from the libertine manager gui. I suppose I could have done that while moving the tablet while unlocked. PEBCAK it is then
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> In the Welcome Room a situation I haven't found before. Nexus 5. Installer announces success, Yumi appears with moving circles. All good. Then it hangs on the fastboot screen…
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Seems like a bootloader error?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Multiple 'suucessful' repeat installs have the same result
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah i've had it happen a couple times, just hold down power button to reboot
<ubptgbot> archi_dagac was added by: archi_dagac
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @archi_dagac !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, I suggested that and thought it was done. Same thing from recovery. But will double check it was tried
<ubptgbot> m_rio was added by: m_rio
<ubptgbot> Thisis_arun was added by: Thisis_arun
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @m_rio & @Thisis_arun !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Thisis_arun> Ubuntu touch for zuk z1?!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> It is not a supported device yet
#ubports 2018-05-30
<ubptgbot> <m_rio> hi, I trying to use 0.1.9 beta installer on windows 10 (dell venue 11 pro) and the installer can't detect the nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <m_rio> using 'adb devices' i can see nexus listed in cmd promt
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> try booting into fastboot
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I never had luck with it recognizing any of my devices, always had to boot to fastboot first
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Yep. He has tried multiple times. Seems more deep seated. So bootloader failing?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> perhaps crude but would it be possible to pull a boot img from a working nexus 5 and pushing it to gostranger's? or was that already tried
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> or whichever img is needed
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @YougoChats, Already tried
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> when he flashes android, it does work?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @YougoChats, You can see all the tries and everything done until now in the Install group ;)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> that's one mother of a backlog though...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep but is OT to talked about that here. You can ask him too in that group
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> A general thought: experience in the Install room points to an increasing rate of failure in supported devices, some of which are quite old. This will start to rival the 15.04 problem. We need to skip forward by 3 years or so
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> Any update on nexus 5x
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @leoaslan, It has been very difficult to port apparently. It may even be abandoned? It is not much like Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> @Stereofont, Oops that's was the only device available for me to purchase in my region
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @leoaslan, Porting is extremely difficult and specific for each phone. Maybe Dalton will get more time when 16.04 is stable
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @leoaslan, Did you look at the community port, Titan?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/a-titan-in-the-community-93
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Does anybody have problem with CuteSpotify? It doesn't show any playlists anymore. Cleaned cache, data and even reinstalled it and still not working. Android spotify shows playlists just fine.
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> I imagine you have a premium account? Without it does not work
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> Iirc the library Cutespotify uses is deprecated...
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @milkor73, Yes I have.
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> It worked about week ago.
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Maybe I should install Mopidy again. It worked quite well..
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @samitormanen, can I PM you, it is about UBwriters tutorials
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @milkor73, Ok, sure.
<ubptgbot> Furnace McOven was added by: Furnace McOven
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> Hey guys. what are the prerequisites for me to install Ubuntu touch on my Nexus 5. … I have already unlocked the bootloader. … The phone is not rooted … I don't have a custom recovery installed … It's on Android 6.0.1
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Furnace McOven, Welcome Furnace !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> Hi. I checked the FAQ out 🙂
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> maybe I missed the answer?
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> I  just wanted to know if my current phone's config is good? no root, boot unlocked, no recovery
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> Android 6.0
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Should be fine afaik. The UBports installer will flash it's own custom recovery, root is not neccesary since everything is done using the fastboot bootloader.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Furnace McOven, yes, it's fine. "root" shouldn't matter. as long as bootloader is unlocked you can flash. all data on the device will be wiped and replaced with ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Good bye Huawei! We wont see UT on you at any new phone! - https://www.xda-developers.com/huawei-stop-providing-bootloader-unlock-codes/
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> [Edit] Good Bye Huawei! We wont see UT on you at any new phone! - https://www.xda-developers.com/huawei-stop-providing-bootloader-unlock-codes/
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (and Honor also)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> They.Are.Really.Stupid.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Flohack, :(
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I was actually talking with a German Honor representative on gamescom last year. I wsa trying to reach them for discussing options for UT. Never received an answer.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> [Edit] I was actually talking with a German Honor representative on gamescom last year. I was trying to reach them for discussing options for UT. Never received an answer.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> To be fair, considering we're so small, Im more supriced by the oportunitys that are actually available to us
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, i heard about this.  this is by far the most stupid move they have made and my prediction is that this decision will put the nails in their coffin - period.  Bye bye huawei from all phones.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I guess they could force their own people to buy it with rifles...
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> How about we consider some of these inexpensive Chinese made phones that could actually be a great platform to build something from the ground up?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes but no Mediatek plz xD
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I miss Wiley fox
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> Thank you
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki, Sure. Fine. As long as no locked bootloader ha
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Furnace McOven. I love your name. You are on fire for Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> mukrik_id was added by: mukrik_id
<ubptgbot> <mukrik_id> Hi
<ubptgbot> <mukrik_id> I have problem when install ubintu touch
<ubptgbot> <mukrik_id> I use windows installer
<ubptgbot> <mukrik_id> But when i reboot to bootloader nothing happens
<ubptgbot> <mukrik_id> Can somebody tell me how i can install via windows
<ubptgbot> <mukrik_id> Please private chat me if you can help me solve my problem
<ubptgbot> <mukrik_id> Thanks in advace
<ubptgbot> Onilrac was added by: Onilrac
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @mukrik_id ! Check out this link to get you started and we can try to help in the Welcome & Install room (there's a link on the webpage) https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Onilrac !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <blank_x> @xXx, ?
<ubptgbot> Narayan was added by: Narayan
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Narayan !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Narayan> Do I need to unlock bootloader to install ubuntu touch on nexus 4.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @UniversalSuperBox, Nice interview Dalton! You firmly confirmed that UBports is still on track and fully operational....well done 😁👍
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> interview?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, The most recent post on the News Channel. Dalton was on LateNightLinux Episode 38.
<ubptgbot> <slp1605> I was wondering, is the current Nexus 5 port is based on halium-5.1 or halium-7.1?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Neither. It uses ubp-5.1 which Halium was based on.
<ubptgbot> <slp1605> Ah, OK, thanks. BTW, do you think it'd be worth working on a new port based on halium-7.1 to get the latest versions of the Android BSP libraries?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Furnace McOven, Welcome Room if you need assistance
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @slp1605, See my comment above. I think Nexus 5 is showing its age. Moving on would provably be effort better spent
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @slp1605, [Edit] See my comment above. I think Nexus 5 is showing its age. Moving on would probably be effort better spent
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think that's strue
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "more people are having problems now with installing on nexus 5" is only a sign that more people are trying to flash nexus 5 with ubports, not that those problems are necessarily due to bad hardware
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, I don't know for certain. Statistically, some will last 20 years but the failure rate overall will increase
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If three years is design life, five is doing well
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> FP2 resolves that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> how does fp2 resolve that?
<ubptgbot> <slp1605> @Stereofont, Just bought a second hand one, and I don't mind investing some time on that. But I'm not sure if a new BSP would have a noticeable impact on UT.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, It is modular. Not a perfect solution but you can easily repair at no more cost than the component
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's more servicable, but it doesn't solve many of the related problems. it's not esily upgradable and doesn't account for telcos shutting down 2G (or 3G when that time comes)
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @dohbee, Meanwhile in Poland there are many places where you don't get even 2g signal not speaking of 3g
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It tries at least and the display is housed in an industrial casing 😂
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @VeryOriginalUsername, Sorry, thought it's the ot chat
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Where we go from here with devices is on topic?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, i don't think attempting to deter people from improving support of nexus 5 or other older phones is a good plan
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, by definition, anything relating to ubports is "on topic" here, considering this is the ubports group :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Depends on the time it will rake and the amount of energy required
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Also sn evaluation of alternatives
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not really
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] Also an evaluation of alternatives
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the topic is the topic
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and a group chat is for chatting. if a few people want to talk about ubports on nexus 5 for an hour, it's still on topic
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> might get annoying for some who don't disable notifications for any message to the group, but it's still on topic
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> More views on this would be useful. Those are two for starters
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, the goal is to move all devices to halium at some point as i understand it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and we shouldn't discourage people from wanting to help on that front
<ubptgbot> <slp1605> Is there any working port based on halium, or are all ubp-5.1?
<ubptgbot> <slp1605> (If I'm asking in the wrong place, please point me in the right direction, thanks!)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> `./` is equivalent to `sudo`, right?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `./` means 'in the current directory'
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok. So what does it suggest if I compile a basic C program in the terminal (installed via Libertine) and it tells me "permission denied"?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Did you do `chmod +x` on it to mark it executable?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, what does `file <yourthing>` say it is?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Dalton, yes.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because it's probably not built for the architecture you're trying to run it on
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I would expect "exec format error" in that case
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Rodney: hello_world: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, ARM, EABI5 version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildID[sha1]=6865eb603050836199cccea861bc93afab2840bb, not stripped
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is `Permission denied` the only error?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yes, compilation goes fine.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Any apparmor denies in `dmesg`?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Will check in a sec. But ls -al doesn't show any x's next to the file. I should probably be running chmod +x in the native UT terminal, rather than the Libertine one.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well there you go
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> That doesn't change things. Hmmm. Can't make it executable in either terminal.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Why would that be?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is the file residing in a place that's mounted with `noexec`?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `mount |grep noexec`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you're running the command wrong?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> For some reason this seems to be because I was doing it within the SD card folder symlinked into "mount".
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But it works fine from the internal storage, probably because of Dalton's guess.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is your SD card in vfat? or ext?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> FAT 32 which is I believe the only one UT ordinarily allows.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it's the only one that gets auto-mounted
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's also noexec by default i think, because well fat doesn't really support unix permissions
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so noexec is better for security
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because otherwise everything is 777 which is potentially dangerous
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This way at least it's 666
<ubptgbot> * dohbee kicks on the iron maiden
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Right. I'm fine with FAT 32, this minor disadvantage aside.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> how can I reboot to bootloader a bq e4.5? the installer says power button and volume down, but it seems it doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Does anybody have the old version of ut-filemanager, which controlled access to network and smb share with input user and password? Both versions of openstore filemanager doesn't work with these case.
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> Fwd from UBports News Channel: Dalton Durst featured on Late Night Linux! … Our very own Dalton Durst has been featured on Late Night Linux Episode 38 talking about Ubuntu Touch, UBports, where the project is, and where we're going in the future! … Show your support for our beloved Dalton (@UniversalSuperBox) and go listen to the
<ubptgbot> episode on LateNightLinux.com (Episode 38) or on your favourite audiocatcher with this link! … https://latenightlinux.com/feed/mp3 … #Ubuntu #UbuntuTouch #UBports
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> Gj durst!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Thanks! But in the future, please don't forward whole posts from the news channel. We put them over there because people started getting annoyed with announcements all the time. :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] Thanks! But in the future, please don't forward whole posts from the news channel here. We put them over there because people started getting annoyed with announcements all the time. :)
<ubptgbot> <Wiz> Yesyes
<ubptgbot> jqhew was added by: jqhew
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @jqhew, Welcome Jq H !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed.
<ubptgbot> <m_rio> How should I do that?  … 'adb reboot fastboot'? It just seems to boot into bootloader
<ubptgbot> <m_rio> @mateosalta, How should I do that?  … 'adb reboot fastboot'? It just seems to boot into bootloader
<ubptgbot> <m_rio> Alternatively: is it possible to flash ubports from TWRP?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @m_rio, it is not. UT is not a standard android ROM
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @m_rio, yes, the bootloader is fastboot mode.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> on windows iirc you need the adb and fastboot drivers and tools installed, and you may need to run ubports-installer with admin privs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's best if you join @WelcomePlus for help with installer issues though
<ubptgbot> <m_rio> @dohbee, I haven't tried with admin right yet. Thanks, will do
<ubptgbot> Aberts10 was added by: Aberts10
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Hi
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I'm thinking of getting a refurbished phone for running Ubport's Ubuntu touch...
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> https://www.amazon.com/LG-16GB-Quad-Core-Smartphone-Refurbished/dp/B017RMREL6/ Do you think this nexus model would work?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Aberts10, It should work just fine! Welcome to the Supergroup! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and feel free to ask any questions you may have (like the one you just asked) in here or in our Welcome & Install room! 🙂
<r0_> hi
<r0_> is it possible to install ubuntu touch on my galaxy s7?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> r0_ i dont think so.
<r0_> i youtube'd 'ubuntu touch on galaxy s7' and 1video says he did it with unified halium-boot and Ubports Xenial image. but i have no idea what that is..
#ubports 2018-05-31
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> It was one person working on a port. It's not been made into a generally installable build yet though
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Can you run python? Kind of confused as to how this works... is it using a unmodified mainline kernel?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> (For arm...)
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Is there repositories like in traditional Ubuntu? What kind of limits are there to the terminal?
<r0_> im not too sure.
<r0_> I don't think im gonna bother trying. unless theres another linux OS that works on a galaxy s7
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Check out postmarketos
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> It's been compiled for s7, however it hasn't been tested
<r0_> ill check it out -- thanks
<r0_> what is a twrp?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://twrp.me/about/
<r0_> kool kool thanks
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No problem. If you're looking to flash software which is not Ubuntu Touch on your device, the XDA Developers forum might be a better place to go.
<r0_> thanks i'll check out their irc channel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Aberts10, Python isn't an officially supported development target for the SDK. But you can develop an app in most anything, as long as you build and ship everything inside the click package for the app.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Aberts10, it's not the same as a traditional linux system on a PC. the rootfs is read only. you can install legacy apps inside libertine though, or CLI stuff, and run it inside the container, from any standard repo for that version of ubuntu, with armhf debs.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Actually there's a Clickable template and pyotherside is preinstalled now
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> So the user has no access to root?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure. You can use `sudo` whenever you want
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Aberts10, user can run things as root with sudo, yes. but it's generally not advised
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But you can't use the apt package manager because the system image is read-only
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, oh, cool.
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> So you can still modify the root file system with root though (not that i would need to)?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the root filesystem is still readonly
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Ah, okay.
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Is this for security?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can remount it read-write but your changes will be overwritten on an update
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can currently remount rw if you want, but it's strongly advised against
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes it is for security
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But also it really fit in well with how Android did updates normally
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and due to how phones are partitioned and space limited
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's like we're the same person
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> So what's the status on Ubuntu touch 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's getting close
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> So within a few months?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think the plan is to hopefully release ota 4 in a few weeks
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Oh wow
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Over the air update?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Interesting. Though only cellular providers called updates that
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> [Edit] Interesting. Thought only cellular providers called updates that
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I'll hopefully get a refurbished nexus 5 this week... Looking forward to 16.04!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can run 16.04 on it now if you want (but maybe not recommended just yet for a primary/daily phone)
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Yeah, i might try it, however i do plan on using ubuntu touch as my main driver, so i would prefer to get the most stable experience i can get... so for now i'll stick with 15.04
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I'm really suprised at the number of apps on ubuntu touch.
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> The amount of popular ones is actually more than i could find a year ago on my old Nokia
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> [Edit] The amount of popular ones is actually more than i could find a year ago on my old Nokia with windows 10 mobile
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> While alot of them are web apps, it's still (imo) better than not having a app at all like Windows 10 mobile.
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Hoping ubuntu touch will deliver a better or similar experience to the nokia (which was 80$, but felt amazing with WP10)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> So you can use this command to stream video from your UT phone to your laptop. Does anyone have any idea what to modify/remove/add to pipe that into a video file without rendering it in mplayer? I might be wrong but I feel like the video quality would be better if it wasn't being rendered as well. I'm trying to take a screen recordi
<ubptgbot> ng of UT to demo the UI and some of its amazing features. … `adb exec-out timeout 120 mirscreencast -m /run/mir_socket --stdout --cap-interval 2 -s 384 640 | mplayer -demuxer rawvideo -rawvideo w=384:h=640:format=rgba -`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> use ffmpeg instead?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> So `. . . 384 640 | ffmpeg -options`?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Alright
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know what the options are, but it seems like probably the best option for encoding the video to a file
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, I'm sure. This is going to take a while . . .
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> How much space does ubuntu touch use?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ~2GiB for the system image iirc. but all of android is replaced with UT
<ubptgbot> <amolith> '
<ubptgbot> nhaines was added by: nhaines
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> ended up cancelling my order of the refurbed nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Saw the order date was extended to up to two months
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> and then i looked through the reviews and i'm glad i cancelled it.
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> [Edit] and then i looked through the reviews again and i'm glad i cancelled it.
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> This phone sounds like a horror story honestly
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> [Edit] and then i looked through the reviews again and i'm glad i cancelled it. (it's a early production model, so top that off with the problems i may get if i'm unlucky... yikes)
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> fairphone isn't a option either, as it's only EU it seems... And oneplus one is still hundreds (which, considering i may brick the phone loading ubuntu touch... ☹️
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Aberts10, hundreds on eBay?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> i always avoid ebay... though your right, it is pretty cheap there... might just bite the bullet and get it from there
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Ebay buyer protection is pretty good..
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, I found out that I can do this then just encode the raw file after I'm done. … `adb exec-out timeout 120 mirscreencast -m /run/mir_socket --stdout --cap-interval 2 -s 384 640 | tee filename`
<ubptgbot> Huba was added by: Huba
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Huba, Hi Huba, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aberts10, Depends on region though
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aberts10, Not offered in a popup. You have to go into updates as you don't get a notification
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aberts10, Tested and guaranteed is £120 in UK
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I mean the OnePlusOne
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Actually this question does not only affect the Raspberry Pi project, but UT in general: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1294/how-could-snappy-ubuntu-core-be-interesting-for-us
<ubptgbot> <jonny> I just stumbled over Snappy Ubuntu Core and it sounds like a very similar approach to UT.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Couldn't we benefit from that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Not any more
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Aberts10, Whats your carrier?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Flohack, My hands
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> lol
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> Morning people..
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> ..are annoying when you're not
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] ..are annoying when you're not one
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not being a people is not the life for everyone, indeed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> robots are pretty good at it though
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i think most people are not a people though
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @YougoChats, Zuckberg?
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> I'm never a morning person. I'm more of a throat punch if someone talks to me before coffee kind of person. I just say it as a formality
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> 🤔 if all morning people would live on one side of the planet, and all evening people on the other, we'd all either be cheerful or groggy at the same time!
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> there, problem solved
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> Or the planet would spin a 100x's the normal speed from all of the negative energy coming off of one side.
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> Then we'd all be thrown into space.  🙄
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nah, we'd be crushed
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> and we'd invent a warp drive in the process
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> LOL
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> ok Picard..
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Please, move to OT. Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> What is OT..  Pretend I'm new here..
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Off-topic
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://t.me/ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the place where actual conversation happens, becuase a few people think everything is OT
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> lol @dohbee you're really Dr. No 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and @ubports_ot is the island paradise, i guess
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> After reading through all of the last months comments, I wasn't sure if we had an OT area. Will keep it there then.  LOL
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> Is it considered OT if I throw in a comment about Ubuntu every so often? Jk have a good morning everyone..  I'm out.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> today I updated my bq e4.5 to ut 16.04, but I was expecting 16.04 introduces more stuff to swipe from the left, in addition to the launcher, isn't it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the app drawer is not in the 16.04 images yet
<ubptgbot> Furnace McOven was added by: Furnace McOven
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @dohbee, oh, but is there already a code for it or just mock-ups?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mymike00, there is code for it, but it's incomplete and lacking some features
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> 👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Furnace !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <madruga92> Spoiler alert: my english is the worst. … I have some questions: what kind of apps run in ubuntu touch ? what his format or extension ? Apps like telegram, signal, whatsapp run ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @madruga92, Telegram yes, signal yes, whatsapp no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> UT is not android, so no you can't run arbitrary android apps (maybe in future in anbox, but will not be a full android experience there)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> native apps are generally qt/qml/c++/js mix
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> can be sdl or other things too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> most "apps" in the store are webapps, which are confined browser instances for specific web sites
<ubptgbot> <madruga92> A packet .deb can run ? … Or flatpak ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> debs can be installed inside a libertine container
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess flatpaks could be used inside the container too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the format for packages of apps in the store, is click
<ubptgbot> <madruga92> UT have a terminal that i can execute basic commands like " sudo apt install application-name "
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @dohbee, Or outside too if they're not graphical
<ubptgbot> <madruga92> [Edit] UT have a terminal that i can execute basic commands like " sudo apt install application-name " ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well in a chroot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> installing debs in rootfs is not supported (and rootfs is readonly)
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> No, I meant in the terminal... At least that was true when it was on canonical
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it was no more true now than it is now. what i stated is how it's pretty much always been
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] it was no more true then than it is now. what i stated is how it's pretty much always been
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @madruga92, there is a terminal app yes. rootfs is readonly though, and apt is not supported in the rotofs. you can install debs in a libertine container
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Does the UT-FileManager support SFTP?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Or only Samba?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know for sure, but it might not yet
<sambagirl> good afternoon. i was playing around with a dell convertable and while i prefer mate as my windowing environment, its not very good with touch. i was just wondering what if anything you guys are working on that may be beta i can install?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Sambagirl. Unfortunately Ubuntu Touch is a very different type of thing, developed for phones. You can get some feel for it by installing Unity8 though
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Hey guys. After watching the last Q&A I switched from stable to devel on my Nexus 5 to see if I could be of any assistance searching for bugs. I have a question, though:
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Do I have to reflash daily to make sure I have the last version at all times?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, the updater works too
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @UniversalSuperBox, OK. Great! I thought that was only for stable. More convenient to use the updater.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, convertible tablets with touch screens are very much a core target of why unity8 exists.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @aribk, Whats your experience so far? I am afraid of the no mobile data bug
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @sambagirl, there isn't an image you can install, like on the supported android based phones/tablets, and unfortunately right now, unity8 is either not installable or usable on x86 builds, depending on which ubuntu lts you're on. hopefully this will be resolved soon though
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Aberts10, it's not the best, but I'm doing daily driving on it and 'it works' although definitely it seems that LG can't make a really good phone.  but hey - my UT works on it so therefore it's the best phone for me! :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Bolly, wait a sec.. i've seen Mr. McOven before here... hmm.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyone may leave and return as they please to do
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> I have a bq m10 FHD tablet that I'm hoping to get some good use out of.  :)
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> Although it seems my best bet is to install Libertine and never attach a mouse and just have a very nice LibreOffice tablet.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> widgets in libreoffice are going to be pretty small, so you'll probably want a mouse for that
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> Yeah, but hooking up my mouse bounces Unity from staged mode to desktop mode rapidly until it crashes.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> usb mouse?
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> Bluetooth mouse.
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> Which I don't remember being the case on my Nexus 7.  Usually it'd let me get enough work done before it discarded it.  :)
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> But keyboard shortcuts are life anyway.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> weird
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> I might try to flash to a factory image for a few days.
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> But since it didn't boot out of the box, UBports was my first stop.  Beautiful installer, and I really, really appreciate that it was available as a snap.
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Is there any kind of twitch app?
#ubports 2018-06-01
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Web maybe
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> Do convergent apps still run well on Ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> [Edit] Do convergent apps still run well on desktop Ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, as long as you have the deps installed, sure
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> I feel like snappy could fix this.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Sticker, 512x384) https://irc.ubports.com/acAoD8la.webp
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> In all seriousness, it does not right now.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, you're talking installing Touch-native apps on the desktop
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> Yup!
<ubptgbot> <nhaines> I used to play Trimps in the Ubuntu browser in 14.04 and 16.04. ☺️
<ubptgbot> WikiNote was added by: WikiNote
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> Hey guys. … Any chance UBports working on OnePlus 2/3?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @WikiNote, Not that I know of yet. You can follow devices.ubuntu-touch.io for a list of official devices, community devices, and in-progress devices, though!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think you replied to the wrong thing :)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, Yes I did lol
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki, Not that I know of yet. You can follow devices.ubuntu-touch.io for a list of official devices, community devices, and in-progress devices, though!
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, Fixed 😉
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> @amolith, Yeah... … 1+1 hard to find in Egypt .. people want $400 USD for it in some cases!
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> @amolith, [Edit] Yeah... … 1+1 hard to find in Egypt .. some people want $400 USD for it in some cases!
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki, wew … That's lot lol.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/KmqIXAHQ.webp
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @nishantofficial, OnePlusThree and OnePlusThree T will hopefully arrive soon but OnePlusTwo has not had any attention I think
<ubptgbot> <nishantofficial> @Stereofont, I know it's has been development since 2016. But what about op2?
<ubptgbot> <nishantofficial> Even halium is also focusing on the same model. What do I need to get the attention of the developers for OnePlus 2
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> money?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> That's one piece of the pie
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> devices to test on
<ubptgbot> <nishantofficial> @YougoChats, You mean the donation at the op2 page on Ubuntu Touch site?
<ubptgbot> <nishantofficial> @YougoChats, You don't have one?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i'm not a dev, not all of us are. i don't have a OP2, and it's a safe bet that those who are devs don't have every device ever on the shelf
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @nishantofficial, that's a good way to vote with your wallet yes.
<ubptgbot> <nishantofficial> Okay, I'm thinking of giving mine for the development but I will need it back once there is a stable version arrives. If yes, where do I have to ship my darling?
<ubptgbot> <nishantofficial> @nishantofficial, Op2
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> that's very generous! please do know you'll be without your phone for a good while. depending on how far porting is right now, and what unforseen roadblocks may rise, you could be without your device for say a year?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> that's a very rough estimate
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> best anwser to where your phone should be sent to is to get into contact with Ubports via https://ubports.com/contact-us
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @wayne @Stereofont @PhoenixLandPirate @Flohack just casting wide here, where does @nishantofficial send his OP2 phone when he wants to (temporarily) donate it?
<ubptgbot> <nishantofficial> @YougoChats, For the development.
<ubptgbot> <nishantofficial> 😊
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Depends who would want to develop on/for the device. … Mariogrip already has one but he doesn't have any focus on that device, so you'd have to ask around.
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> @Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki, The OP3 port should be released after 16.04 … Idem for the OP5 … Thx to Marius … For the OP2, work in progress ^^
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> @nishantofficial, Work in progress ^^
<ubptgbot> <vince1171> https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/76
<ubptgbot> <nishantofficial> @vince1171, Thank you Vince, I'd really hope that one day op2 users do get the good news. Best of luck. My prayers are with you.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @vince1171, Ah okay. I wasn't aware that OP2 had received some work. Even so, the roadblock with Nexus 5X shows it is not over until the fat lady sings
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/pxFmGPa8.webp
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @WikiNote !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Ttx Tea> On the fairpone I can only properly mount the storage via usb on a computer if I hve 4G and not 2G only. Quite funny as there seems no relation between the two tings.
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @malditobastardo, Haven't tried 16.04 with my SIM installed so far. Can't most of the time because I rely on it for work. I will try, though, possibly this weekend.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Thank you
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Ttx Tea, that's very weird. my PF2 does no such thing
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> @aribk, Be great if you could update this issue with your experience.  https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/598
<ubptgbot> <juliocst> Hey guys
<ubptgbot> <juliocst> Is it possible to port unity 8 for Android?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @juliocst, No
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> It's not a launcher
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> It's a whole desktop environment for GNU/Linux
<ubptgbot> <juliocst> @vanyasem, ACK
<ubptgbot> <juliocst> I like unity 8 but I'm Android developer, May I try to create a launcher based on unity 8 navigation principle
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @juliocst, Ubuntu touch is getting android app support at some point, so that MAY be an option for you
<ubptgbot> <juliocst> @PhoenixLandPirate, I will try buy a Phone to use Ubuntu touch, but I need to maintain a Android device for Work
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @PhoenixLandPirate, As a launcher or whole ui replacement?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @juliocst, last time i checked (3? years ago) there were plenty launchers with a left slide-in dock and app drawer available
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @VeryOriginalUsername, How ever its done in anbox
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Oh I misread
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I thought about unity on android
<ubptgbot> <juliocst> @YougoChats, That not satisfied me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you replied to the wrong thing :)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, Lol you're good at catching those 😉
<_kim_> Has anyone had success life resizing the system.img filesystem on Ubuntu touch using dd and resize2fs? Hit a brick wall with "Stale file handle while checking for on-line resizing support".
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can do it from recovery, but not online
<_kim_> Aha.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So you can reboot your phone to recovery, use `adb shell` to get a root shell, and perform your changes from there. The rootfs is `/data/system.img`.
<_kim_> I'll give that a go. Thanks for the pointer!
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Nexus 5 is coming in on tuesday
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Horay!
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> hoping preformance and battery hasn't degraded too much
<ubptgbot> <theReadOnly> “Until then, the existing legacy image (based on 15.04) can be installed.”  … The term “legacy” From the support devices page can drive away new customers.. we can remove them until the rebase on 16.04 is complete
<ubptgbot> <arsyad16> whether redmi note 4 can already use ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is still not a supported device, just like the last 10 times you asked
<ubptgbot> <arsyad16> Oh, I see
<ubptgbot> <arsyad16> is there anybody who can give me ubuntu touch porting tutorial links
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> This link is usually given here: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @theReadOnly, That is about how the word is understood. They are still supported. All it means is "the devices we started with"
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> the nexus 5 isn't considered legacy, right? It will be supported for 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> all the devices will (already) have 16.04 builds
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> ah ok
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @_kim_, do you mean you want to resize your rootfs? there's an app called ATU that can do that but of course it's not official and supported ;)
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @fourloop2002, OK. Reported my experience.
<ubptgbot> Ramon C Miner was added by: Ramon C Miner
<ubptgbot> <Ramon C Miner> Hi
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Ramon !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Narayan> Trying to install ubuntu on nexus 4 using 0.1.13 installer phones successfully boots to ubports recovery but installer does not detect it there after and stays on waiting for device to enter recovery mode.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Narayan, Helpful if you can make a telegram username, then it is possible to ping you and invite to groups
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Narayan, There is a group for that 😃
<ubptgbot> <NS1647> Made username
<ubptgbot> <NS1647> Username NS1647
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Seems you have been in Welcome and Install before. If you go back there we will try to help
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> Hey guys weird problem. Whenever I am in recovery mode adb devices lists my nexus 5 as unauthorized. when I'm in the Ubuntu it shows up no problem.
<ubptgbot> Prateek was added by: Prateek
<ubptgbot> <Prateek> Hey guys I tried to install Ubuntu in my Nexus 5 but when my mobile is in bootloader mode at that time Ubuntu installer is doing nothing can u plz suggest what can I do
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> Hey Prateek, on which OS are you doing the procedure Windows, Mac, Linux
<ubptgbot> <Prateek> Windows
<ubptgbot> <Prateek> Windows 10 os
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> Sorry, I've already done it on Linux and Mac never on Windows. You need to somehow display the logs of Ubports-installer to see on which phase it's stopping.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Please join the welcome room for questions regarding installation
<ubptgbot> <Prateek> Ok thanks
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Prateek, https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <Prateek> @Furnace McOven, No problem thanks anyway
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> @aribk, Thanks. What about phone calls and MMS? Both are not working for me.
<ubptgbot> <Marcoapc> Marco: … 🤮http://www.businessinsider.com/2-billion-startup-github-could-be-for-sale-microsoft-2018-5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Marcoapc There's @ubports_ot for off topic chat as this is
<ubptgbot> <Marcoapc> @dohbee, Ok!
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> Hey @Marcoapc is my question in the right group? Or is it that people don’t have an answer? Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> @dohbee, Sorry the question was meant for you
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Will ubuntu touch support RCS?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Any plans for supporting it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Furnace McOven, It's right group. I guess nobody knows, or they're busy if they do
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> @dohbee, Ok thank you
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rich_Communication_Services ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah right, the thing that's about to be a huge disaster
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> RCS?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> How is it going to be a disaster?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> SMS and MMS are already disasters with no respect for user privacy, so giving the carriers free reign over another messaging platform smells like doom
<ubptgbot> <Marcoapc> @Furnace McOven, It is a question for the group, if the sale materialize, the projects in free software will be harmed!
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> 🤷‍♀️ They can spy on my SMS all they want, but they aren't gonna find anything interesting
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> "I have nothing to hide" is a terrible reason to be okay with wiretapping... but that's a discussion for @ubports_Ot
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] "I have nothing to hide" is a terrible reason to be okay with wiretapping... but that's a discussion for @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> lol
#ubports 2018-06-02
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> Quick question? Is there a easy root .deb software to install that can root your device for you? Because OneClickRoot only has its desktop software for Mac and for Windows not Linux! Is there a Linux alternative to OneClickRoot?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You mean for Android?
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> Yes to root Android!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sorry, we're not really an Android support channel. Maybe you'd have better luck at the XDA Developers forum?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you don't need to root android to install ubuntu on a device, either
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> Can the Ubuntu Touch installer from you guys can root devices or do you have to have your device rooted already? And how do you install or dual boot android and Ubuntu Touch without rooting?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, rooting is not needed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no we do not support dual boot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the bootloader needs to be unlocked is all. once that's done, ubuntu can be installed (assuming there is a port for the device)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ubports-installer will flash the ubuntu recovery, and then flash the ubuntu system onto the device. all of android is replaced with it
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> Well there isn't a port for Samsung Galaxy A5 2017 if there is I haven't seen it and the Ubuntu Touch installer doesn't show under drop down menu!?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it isn't a supported device, no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> someone would have to create a port for it first
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> Will you guys try to make a port for it? Since some work has already been downloaded for you by Ubuntu and Canonical teaming up with Samsung DEX system and docking stations for desktop arm versions of Ubuntu! Have any of you taken a look on it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> porting to new phones/tablets is not a trivial task. it could take many months to get a working port, once someone were to start working on a device. if it was trivial, we'd support a lot more devices already
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> What steps would need to be taken to create a trivial and universal installer?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Writing a native Linux driver for every piece of hardware in every Android phone
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And then getting them all merged into the kernel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> build a time machine, go back 10 years, and convince manufactueres to do everything  in the open and in the same way
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> Well wasn't that the initial point of Android by Google I should say but then the manufacturers tweaked it to work with their devices and hardware specific and devices layout? But it's Google/Android who create the Android os and send it down to all the manufacturers that merge the new os to the one installed on every device
<ubptgbot> already? And doesn't that new manufacturers tweaked version back to Google for reports they get from all the app and device crash reports that get sent to all the apps and service developpers and send them back to manufactureres and they send it back to Google? Because some issues can be fixed by apps/service developpers yet not all the time someti
<ubptgbot> mes it's not an app/service developpers thing that needs fixing or maybe it's beyond them and they send it up the chain to manufacturer's to fix because only they can for that issues and same goes for manufacturers is they can't solve it they send it up to Google and they are able to fix it .... So maybe if you guys give Goolgle a call or email and
<ubptgbot>  ask them to remember the reason for Android's reason for being and tell them to pass all the manufacturers tweaked OS's to you and make a universal installer?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Google can't legally do that, and change that large doesn't come from a call or e-mail
<ubptgbot> <Myrdynsheppard> That's stupid! Why did Google loose sight of their mission statement that they are open sourced and part of the Linux family just so they can have more money from the manufacturers and become slaves basically?
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> @Myrdynsheppard, Open source does not always equal Linux. This is one of the most common misconceptions out there. … Open source means the source code is available free to download and use/change/build upon etc. … Also - to write a driver for every FPGA in every phone from every manufacturer on the planet
<ubptgbot> would mean we would never see a released electronic device. Period. Not ever. The task is too huge. And once a chip is released to the public in a device - it was obselete about six months before the release. … Now: yes Google did build Android on top of Linux. Android is considered an OS.  … But in the classic computer science definition - it is a
<ubptgbot> n application because it does need a virtual machine to run on top of Linux (Java/JVM = hello nightmare!). … Pure Linux coming to mobile IS happening. However, much like Henry Ford and the model-T car, changing a global mindset takes time. … And this awesome community of self sacrificing girls and guy geeks will get it done. Just please be patient
<ubptgbot> as we feel your pain too .... … Did I cover everything guys and gals?? Please add more if need be....
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I think the purism will definitely help with changing things up
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> [Edit] I think the purism librem 5 will definitely help with changing things up
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Looking forward to running ubuntu touch on one... alas, it will probably be a good 2 years or so
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> @mateosalta, You work fast btw
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> :D
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> And thanks!
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> :)
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Which site is it that lists snaps along with scopes and web apps?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> The open store isn't it im pretty sure?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> uappexplorer had the snaps up too
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Ah thanks
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Why is there more than one store?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> that one isn't really a store, just more of a diffrent way of displaying the other stores contents
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Oh, so same store, just showing snaps too?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> so it pulls its information form openstore, the snap store, and it had the old canonical store list
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Can you actually run these snaps?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Like Love2D?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> https://uappexplorer.com/snap/ubuntu/love2d
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> whops, did I accidently delete some messages
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> that is strange
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> ah i see, you can filter to arm... i bet that would run fine
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> many are desktop ubuntu, or server apps, some are for snappy core
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Aberts10, this one you should be able to run on the desktop
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Ah, ok
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Ha, Ubuntu mate welcome is a arm snap
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I bet you could run that
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> :D
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> @mateosalta So you use convergence?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I'm seeing in some of your apps a picture of unity 8 in desktop form?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> yeah, I have the nexus 4 to test on
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Ah, cool
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> then one time installed it on a old laptop
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Kinda wish they didn't drop unity 8
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I think it was kinda promising
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> And i love the UI theme
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> (minus the launcher for the desktop version of unity)
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> [Edit] (minus the launcher for the desktop version of unity 8)
<ubptgbot> <dariusc93> I think them dropping it mightve been the best thing to some extent since they can put effort into other areas that are needed
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Whats the status on the community work on unity 8?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> How far has it come since it was dropped by Canonical?
<ubptgbot> <Pramathesh Ambasta> Hi folks. Anyone tried installing Ubuntu touch on a Dell venue 8 pro tablet (which came preloaded with android)? Please point me to some resources if so
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Fwd from dohbee: porting to new phones/tablets is not a trivial task. it could take many months to get a working port, once someone were to start working on a device. if it was trivial, we'd support a lot more devices already
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @fourloop2002, I am in the process of testing. Will let you know.
<ubptgbot> <aribk> I'm on 16.04 with my Nexus 5 and although I have a working wifi connection the latest system update won't download. Anyone else with the same issue? Here's a screenshot showing where it stalls:
<ubptgbot> <aribk> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Eo0N7IrZ.png
<ubptgbot> <aribk> The funny thing is I can switch back and forth to the browser and browse the web normally at the same time.
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Correction: it actually downloaded, as I can see now. It just didn't show progress while downloading. After completing to download it apparently closed the window. So when I checked for updates again, it now looks like this:
<ubptgbot> <aribk> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/RPt2OMWV.png
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> So have you installed the latest update?
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @fourloop2002, I'm doing it now. I just wanted to check if I could make calls with v.401 and it turned out that worked fine. However, MMS and cellular data did not work.
<ubptgbot> <aribk> OK. So now I have r407 installed and it turns out I don't have any phone capabilities at all and although my home network can still be found under "previous connections", it doesn't detect any network SSIDs and doesn't connect. Where should I report this? Screen shots below.
<ubptgbot> <aribk> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/tRYksiuw.png
<ubptgbot> <aribk> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/4ah1RN40.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @nanu_c, Speaking of that, dont miss today´s Q&A, we got some talking about this also. But please don´t get hyped too much, it´s NOT a new device 😆
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> I've noticed there hasn't been any system update on 16.04 devel for arale since May 23 until today. Sometimes updates are generated every day and sometimes there is a gap like this. Just curious, what influences this? No system changes in the meantime or something else?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> yes no system changes means no new image promotion as there are no deltas 😊
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Thanks :), makes sense.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Also no system changes for a specific device doesn't mean others aren't getting an update
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @DanChapman, Hmm but there should be daily images for devel 😆
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> Built with Qt: AirServer Universal Mirroring Receiver … https://resources.qt.io/videos/built-with-qt-airserver-universal-mirroring-receiver?utm_campaign=Built%20with%20Qt%202018&utm_content=71986091&utm_medium=social&utm_source=googleplus
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Interesting. I tried to reboot the device to see if it would change anything and here's what happended (r407 on hammerhead):
<ubptgbot> <aribk> 1. I got the displaced screen again. Tried to take a screen shot, but the picture lies - it shows a normal screen. Pressing the power button twice (off - on) returns the screen picture to normal.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @Flohack, even if there is no changes?
<ubptgbot> <aribk> 2. I now have a wifi connection. It connected to my home network, but still does not show the other SSIDs that are normally visible here.
<ubptgbot> <aribk> 3. Still no phone. It doesn't just not connect, there's no phone option in the settings menu either, as the screen shot I posted earlier shows.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Oh updates for all xenial devices today! \o/
<ubptgbot> <aribk> That's what I've got so far.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @aribk you have r408 available today
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Oh, forgot one thing: pressing the power button and selecting reboot did not work the way it should. I waited 5 min. and the device didn't reboot (black screen the whole time). I finally had to long-press the power button, apparently to switch the device completely off, then press it again to switch on.
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Flohack, I had been hyped until I read the last sentence 😜🤣
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @DanChapman, Well well good question. I dont know the final stage of comparison, but the build jobs runs fully through all steps to make a nightly image for each (supported) device
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @advocatux, Thanks! Didn't expect that so soon. Installing now.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And tbh no change for over 1 week is very unlikely for arale
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Cool there is no daily job for arale 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ah the daily FP2 is now running.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 189x208) https://irc.ubports.com/jllOkzM8.png
<ubptgbot> <Tompla> @Flohack, Free practice 2?
<ubptgbot> <Tompla> 😂
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> no Fiarphone 2 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> [Edit] no Fairphone 2 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I have to as Marius whats with Arale. Also I can see Mako has some issues, its red
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> LOL: atal: unable to access 'https://git.launchpad.net/~libhybris-maintainers/libhybris/+git/libhybris/': Failed to connect to git.launchpad.net port 443: No route to host … error: Cannot fetch libhybris
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> [Edit] LOL: fatal: unable to access 'https://git.launchpad.net/~libhybris-maintainers/libhybris/+git/libhybris/': Failed to connect to git.launchpad.net port 443: No route to host … error: Cannot fetch libhybris
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Thanks for nothing Launchpad 😆
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Excepting FP2, bacon, and hammerhead, none other device got an update since May, 23, until today
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ah ok maybe this is manual then. I will check automation ;)
<ubptgbot> <aribk> OK. So now with r408 installed on hammerhead my phone works again. I can make calls. My wifi is also back to normal.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 🎉
<ubptgbot> <aribk> (Voice, 1s) https://irc.ubports.com/puU2znD0.oga
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @aribk, Cool but my WiFi in my test device is broken, and I got no SIM card inside... So it will be interresting to update, need to use the also flakey installer 😆
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @aribk it doesn't sound
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @Flohack, That's weird. ?
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @advocatux, You were saying...?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @aribk, No its not. One of the last devel OTAs broke WiFi
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @Flohack, But why does mine work, then?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @aribk, I mean that sound file you posted
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @advocatux, Oh, I see it now. Didn't notice. No idea how that happened. 😂
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aberts10, Like much else, that is on hold while all effort goes into making 16.04 stable
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @aribk, Forget my comment. I was assuming you were on r408.
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> Hello guys. So I already installed 15.04/devel and I'm trying to check out 16.04. But whenever I am in recovery mode 'adb devices' lists my nexus 5 as unauthorized. when I'm in Ubuntu it shows up no problem. (Asked this question 12 hours ago. Trying again. Please tell me how long I need to wait before reposting a non answered
<ubptgbot>  question)
<ubptgbot> M was added by: M
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome M !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/H9p5Y04F.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/Z0XnLol9.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/CVKIOsfq.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @dohniks  screenshots with libetine apps with gtk theming
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> oh thanks!
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> you don't happen to have a before screenshot?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> I'd have to dig for old screenshots
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> did you also set the dpi?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> No it was fine as it is. I have a HD tablet not fhd
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I canny wait for this to be ready, try some good ol qt apps, in an environment that supports em nicely
<ubptgbot> <E> Hi Im new to UT, is it possible to make systemwide fonts Bold?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @PhoenixLandPirate, Any specific qt app in mind?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @aribk, Happy ending!
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Not specifically, I just know that qt apps don't look how they're suppose to on GNOME.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Name a small one, and I'll install it here
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Dolphin file manager
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @malditobastardo, 😄 Well, almost, at least. Still no cellular data connection / no MMS. 😕
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Also, I'm about to add a comment about the jerky scrolling action in the app view. Made a video. Will share log files, too. https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/615
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @PhoenixLandPirate, Pulls in half of KDE, won't launch 😂
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @YougoChats, Welp not as small as I thought theb
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @YougoChats, [Edit] Welp not as small as I thought than
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> On the positive side, something else qt should have all deps taken care of now
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> That's true, I understand why lxqt doesn't use dolphin by default now.
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @Flohack, I have a BQ E4.5/krillin. No daily builds for this, I gather? So installing Xenial and hunting for bugs on this device would be a waste of time?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @aribk I'm using krillin to test xenial. It has got an update today too (r86)
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @advocatux, Thanks, then I'll try, too.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> BTW the scrolling momentum bug is still present in r86
<ubptgbot> Tombyers9258 was added by: Tombyers9258
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> where dose ubport save the data?
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> [Edit] where dose ubport-installer save the data?
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> i need to clean it
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> Is ubports.com up?  ubports-installer reports the devices list is unavailable.
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Flohack, Today? - no news channel announcement yet?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yes today
<ubptgbot> <unknown> 🤠👍 already looking forward 🤩
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Agree
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> @gostranger, .cache/ubports(images)
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> Not sure how to clean it though
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Tombyers9258 !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Benedikt> http://www.businessinsider.com/2-billion-startup-github-could-be-for-sale-microsoft-2018-5
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> @Benedikt, If Microsoft buy GitHub I will delete my code and accounts off GitHub so fast!!! … Look how LinkedIn was ruined after the MS aquisition!!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ubports_ot for off topic things
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki, +👍👍👍👍👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> github is already a proprietary code hosting service. microsoft buying it wouldn't change that.
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> @dohbee, Sorry for that outburst... Won't happen again. … I didn't mean to violate the rules.
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki, gitea.io
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Oh wow.... Never knew sailfish OS was behind a paywall... 40$ for the OS and then you have to buy the device too?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I feel even more thankful for the ubports team now!
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> @Aberts10, Me too!!
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> 58 USD* my bad... even worse!
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> [Edit] Oh wow.... Never knew sailfish OS was behind a paywall... 58$ for the OS and then you have to buy the device too?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I guess it makes sense, but imo they should just allow you to pay what you want to get it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Aberts10, Only for the officially supported image on the Xperia phone, right?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Otherwise there are community ports
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Is there?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yes, just the sony phones I guess
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> i have it on my Nexus 5 ;)
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Where can i get the community version? Their website is like navigating a maze
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's an official partnership with Sony
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Aberts10, XDA developers forums?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> just look up for your specific device if there's one for it
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Nexus 5 works
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Ah here we go
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Interesting.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yes, and I got it working multiboot with Android and UT ;) … NOTE: NOT OFFICIALLY SUPPORTED LOL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh I guess this is getting OT
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Yeah.
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I'll probably stick with UT though honestly
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Seems like its just more functional, and i like the style and underlying system more
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, same here but it's still good to explore and see what others have … and honestly Sailfish OS is great and has potential
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I've got so many questions about how the project works, and I'm probably better off not asking for the sake of the devs sanity. Reminds me of my grandmother asking about why wore wasn't opening a spreadsheet file she had... it's obvious to you, and frustrating that they bombard you with those questions, however on the other end of
<ubptgbot> the spectrum the person is trying to get a grips on things and feels bad for annoying the person and having to resort to questioning
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> [Edit] I've got so many questions about how the project works, and I'm probably better off not asking for the sake of the devs sanity. Reminds me of my grandmother asking about why word wasn't opening a spreadsheet file she had... it's obvious to you, and frustrating that they bombard you with those questions, however on the other
<ubptgbot> end of the spectrum the person is trying to get a grips on things and feels bad for annoying the person and having to resort to questioning
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i've answered so many "why this" questions about ubuntu on phones at this point, it's second nature
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aberts10, It is about balance. If you want to know, probably lots of others want to know too, so there is nothing 'selfish' about it
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Aberts10, Go ahead and ask them all and we'll try to answer 🙂
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> For me I would feel very conscious about frustrating or bothering them, when devs put all that time and thought into something for free or for very little.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i doubt your questions will bother me as much as some comments from others have, anyway
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aberts10, If you tie up all of their time yes. But those of us who are absolutely not developers will answer to the limits of our capability
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I suppose that thought process would mean being destructive. By not asking and learning, it would probably be much more likely for that person to not contribute to the project...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Also everyone starts from nothing …
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> How do you think developers became developers?  😎
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> 2 sets of eyes are better then 1
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> [Edit] 2 sets of eyes are better than 1
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> You can repay them by helping with bugs when you've learnt as well anyways. … So even if it feels like it cant be reciprocal in the short run, in the long run it sure can!
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I suppose that's true. Never saw that end of things. Makes sense.... bother em, and then bandage things up by taking away other headaches and helping to deal with new contributors like you supposed to be
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> 😆
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> [Edit] I suppose that's true. Never saw that end of things. Makes sense.... bother em, and then bandage things up by taking away other headaches and helping to deal with new contributors like you used to be
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Anyways... is there any kind of article or post for people wanting to educate themselves enough to contribute?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably millions of them :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it depends on what you want to do
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> After seeing you guy's chat i got a question... 😊😊
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> How can i fix this?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Well, I'll definitely be doing bug testing when I finally get my device... But what about kernel related things? I would love to learn more about the kernel system running ut
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> (Photo, 480x800) https://irc.ubports.com/Jpzk0f3P.png
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> And what about documentation? Is there somewhere where you have requirements listed for what you need documented and how you would like it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @maharudra108, android questions are off topic :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aberts10, You offer and Dalton bites off your hand. Simple
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> @dohbee, 😞😢
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Huh? You mean he feeds you information and bites at you to write?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aberts10, English expression. He is so overjoyed that he can hardly believe it 🤣
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Lol!... I got the impression of "mush mush"!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> documentation is hard
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aberts10, There is a Writers Group. Maybe a goid place to start?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aberts10, [Edit] There is a Writers Group. Maybe a good place to start?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Writers group for ut?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aberts10, Yes
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Could I get a link?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aberts10, @exar_kun
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Besides bug testing and documentation, what other areas might you need help in that new flesh could start working on?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you could port to new devices, you could provide patches, you could do pretty much anything. it's really up to you
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I thought about porting for a kindle, but Amazon patched it a few years back and it's basically impossible to load any external software now
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Market UBports through social media, make videos about, attend Linux meetings and help with a stall …
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Donate…
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> How many devices are out there can be loaded with custom roms?
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> @Stereofont, Trying to figure this out. Why is it so hard ..
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I imagine mainly just flagships?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> way too many to list in here i guess
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> [Edit] I imagine mainly just flagships? I've heard of say Motorola phone being ported, however don't they change things on some phones?)
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> [Edit] I imagine mainly just flagships? I've heard of say Motorola phone being ported, however don't they change things on some phones? It seems highly inconsistent?)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a good place to start in that respect is if there's a lineageos port, then halium/ubports could be ported to it
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @exar_kun, Just add a member
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> I am not an admin in that group
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Patches from android for specific issues with ut? Or creating patches?
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> @exar_kun, Ok i was wrong. Added
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @exar_kun, 👍
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aberts10, Some manufacturers have a very closed policy, some quite open. Those that load their devices with their own bloatware tend to be the most closed
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> How is Samsung in that area?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> In the middle?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Is imagine their bootloaders aren't unlocked?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Lots of Lineage ports
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> [Edit] I'd  imagine their bootloaders aren't unlocked?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I have a few old Samsung's laying around 🤔 sounds promising if there is lineage ports
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Aberts10, Becoming worse over the last years
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Alright thanks. I might look into that. Might be a good learning experience to start tinkering with a port. For the near future at least I'll leave the more involved things to the pros. 😄
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @unknown, i'm pretty sure there's already a start at a galaxy s8/s8+ port
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @dohbee, Snapdragon only which aren't sold in Europe?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> exynos i think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> samsung has their own SoC
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I know some devices have had their bootloaders cracked... once someone breaks the factory bootloader, can they run their own, or is it only a makeshift hack to allow running a software one? That's been a major confusion for me with android devices
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Which is garbage because of mali
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Q&A starting now?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 1 hr i think
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Doesn't the nexus use mali?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> No
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Only Galaxy Nexus had their chip
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> other ones use adreno which at least has FOSS drivers
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @dohbee, They sell both exynos and snapdragon … And normally snapdragon is easier when it becomes to custom stuff
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @dohbee, [Edit] They sell both exynos and snapdragon … And normally snapdragon is easier when it comes to custom stuff
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aberts10, Florian tried a project to show that Samsung is possible. It was tricky though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> someone else did an s7 port too
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Avoid any Mediatek processor
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> why? if it has sources, it's doable
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] why? if it has kernel sources, it's doable
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It is very closed source but if you have sources, fine 😊
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> currently it's really Hallium CAF devices that can't be ported due to some known bugs
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @NotKit, gemini's golden for releasing even littlekernel sources
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> that's how source shall be released
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> "bootloader" shouldn't be a goddamned blob
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> The VideoCore IV chip of the pi is closed source, isn't it?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I'd imagine that will give the Ubports Pi team a fun time.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @K31j0, if only they HAD sources for some other blobs though, like Mali
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @K31j0, [Edit] if only they had sources for some other blobs though, like Mali
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://github.com/ubports/url-dispatcher/pull/1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> whee
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, Thank you btw, it really helps with building for arch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure. i've just done these on bionic branches so far, but they should probably get backported to xenial (or branches should get consolidated so there's just one master and a stable if need be)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Aberts10 https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/contribute/index.html
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Guys if someone wants to buy an OPO from an experienced UT flasher ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Fwd from mar_k83: Interessanten Artikel bei eBay ansehen … https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.de%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F113032891365
<ubptgbot> chefTxuTy was added by: chefTxuTy
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Here we, here we, here we ****ing go!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're live! … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_kFGkPy7-4
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (intentional self-cenorship)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *censorship
<ubptgbot> <Tombyers9258> Hello
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Same hosts as last week, kewl.
<ubptgbot> <Tombyers9258> I don't get that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> shouldn't Qt backport the stuff to 5.9 which is LTS?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Is this browser more similar to the usual Ubuntu (/Touch) browser, or Firefox?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so it isn't just the current browser but with qtwebengine then?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does it include webapp-container and replace Ubuntu.Web component then?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> good save @Flohack lol
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Finally. Matrix ❤️
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's minimal, qml/js, and very pink
<ubptgbot> <Tombyers9258> Fwd from Tombyers9258: I help to send flowers, ring, pizza to your lover.... Message me... And be happy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> spamban
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> uMatriks is the app that already connects me with my family
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can install clicks on x86 16.04 :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Pecking order, maybe that works?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> he's trying to communicate from the other side
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> can someone fix my network
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Funding goals to supercharge @mariogrip 's Norweigan internet, let's do it!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> snow is bad for wireless networking
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo, Yes finally 😆
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> He doesn't use Ethernet?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, Ethernet from his PC to the modem and then its more like an ant trail 😆
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> thank you for not doing that with a hoodie :D :D
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I see, so yes, let's do a stretch target to upgrade his infratructure :D
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 😆 would be great
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 🤣
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *infrastructure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> eww, there's a reason ubuntu and everyone just shps newer firefox/chromium for security fixes, rather than backporting them :-/
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok. Jan tells me the app drawer won't be ready in time for OTA-4. How then will we be able to launch Libertine apps? Will it still use a scope?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Scopes are still there, so yeah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the scope will have to be built for 16.04, yes
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok. Please address the question in the show if there's anything to elaborate on there, otherwise thanks for the info :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess there's nothing to elaborate on. well, i guess there are some issues with librtine on 16.04 on devices at the moment
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> ugh, my network
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> again
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yeah, I've never been able to use it to date.
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Hi, Q&A team 😍😍😍
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> hehe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lol, well i can launch uxterm that's in my i think 15.04 container, on 16.04, on my nexus 4
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> what's the status of android-caf Mir platform? was it successfully tested to launch Unity8 shell on any device?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Mack Daddy ver Pro 5 (64GB/4GB) always seems to be available on eBay  for 190 GBP from Hong Kong, one of the best conceivable ways to purchase a UT device.
<MindYourLanguage> I hope I'm not interrupting anything, but here's my question. I tried installing sub77's build of Vivid for falcon (it's not an official build), but it won't boot. It's stuck at the logo. Any reason why this might be happening?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Keep up the good work guys!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> You are veeery close
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Live transcript of Q&A in English complete 😃
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Stereofont, You did it again?! 🙌
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Yay, I love Notepad++!
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> notepad++ is one of the best in windows :)
<ubptgbot> <RaphaelItsMe> i like vs code
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Seabass anyone?
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> Glad too see everyone having fun !
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i use emacs AND vim
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> Vim > *
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Has to be nano for me though.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Blender for me
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> haha :D text editors are fun to make fun of :P
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Thank you Dalton, Marius, Jan, and Flo !! Great Q&A !!
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> have I overherad OP5 update  mention?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Many thanks for the show, brothers.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @thepeter, i think @UniversalSuperBox mentioned something about the one plus threeve
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> many thanks for the updates anyway
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @dohbee, yep that one I heard
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @dohbee, [Edit] yep that one I've heard
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Quick question... can you see system logs in ut?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aberts10, Get Logviewer app
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I thought I saw a snap for viewing them?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Okay thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> No problem
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Is it just me or is the search for open-store not very good?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The open store is not a snap store
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just a quick distinction. :)
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I know, but I searched there before with "system log" and It showed no results?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aberts10, It depends how you search 😎
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the search is indeed not very great
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> What language is it written in?
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> @dohbee, One plus 3 port available now? … Please say yes!!!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But the plan is to use it during a porting demonstration
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which is being scheduled
<ubptgbot> <Ismail_ibn_Thomas_Al_Amreeki> @UniversalSuperBox, Cool
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, i was just joking because it sounded like Dalton started to say "Fire" and then finished it as "Five"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> One Plus Fire-ve
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> :)
#ubports 2018-06-03
<ubptgbot> iferca was added by: iferca
<ubptgbot> <iferca> Hi, I own a Samsung Galaxy tab A tablet. Wondering if I can try Ubuntu touch on such device.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I think there is not a port for it
<MindYourLanguage> You could make a port of Halium and test that
<ubptgbot> <Lars Goran> Hi
<ubptgbot> <Lars Goran> I have a problem with ubuntu touch....'
<ubptgbot> <Lars Goran> I like to use it on a BQ Aquaris E5 HD Ubuntu Edition,but when I flash it on, the call- app( for using phone) is instantly stopped.......what to do?
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Clean the cache maybe. Which version did you flash ?
<ubptgbot> <Lars Goran> the latest
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 16.04 or 15.04?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> So the call app crashes on launch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> granted, dialer app just straight crashing on either one doesn't really make any sense
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there should be a log for the app, if you have logviewer app installed, or you can check under `~/.cache/upstart/` directory to find the log for the app
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Quick question for you guys
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> What is your past experiences with battery degredation on nexus devices?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> And, would you get a replacement OEM battery from 2013 from ifixit, or a chineese one from 2017 on amazon?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No different than any other device. Depends on how much it was used, whether the person with it cared for the battery, etc.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think @amolith has experience with replacing the battery
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nexus 4 battery replace is pretty decently easy i think, nexus 5 is a bit more involved
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I just ordered a certified refurbished nexus 5... however i'm nervous over how it's battery will do... And since there is few options in regards to replacements... either ancient OEM batteries that might be just as bad... or chineese ones that might not be as much MAH as they advertise
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if it's refurb, battery should be fine
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> [Edit] I just ordered a certified refurbished nexus 5 (yesterday)... however i'm nervous over how it's battery will do... And since there is few options in regards to replacements... either ancient OEM batteries that might be just as bad... or chineese ones that might not be as much MAH as they advertise
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> However people have had bad experiences with their batteries in the past @dohbee
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> And ended up returning it
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> It's amazon certified, so i honestly have no clue how or who refurbed it either
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I just decided it would be safer to go amazon than ebay or something
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I bought my Nexus 5 off Swappa. It was advertised as 16GB but came as 32. It also has a pretty great battery considering it was a high-use device
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> @UniversalSuperBox I specifically went for the 16 GB model because i figured its more likely that it was only used a few years due to the person owning it wanting more space on a newer phone.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Aberts10, Not necessarily. I bought an entire midframe assembly for my N5 and it was complete rubbish. I've gone through three in a month (free replacements) and I'm getting my money back
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> What seller? @amolith
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Aberts10, I even got the 3 year accident protection plan that I had better be refunded for as well. … https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M7SABZI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> [Edit] @UniversalSuperBox I specifically went for the 16 GB model because i figured its more likely that it was only used a few years due to the person owning it wanting more space on a newer phone. (So hopefully less degredation? Plus the fact that they at least test it supposedly to see if it functions fine, so if it worked for t
<ubptgbot> hem, there's a higher chance of the existing battery lasting at least a bit)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I am completely unsatisfied with the product
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Most definitely you will!
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Amazon pretty much always refunds people.
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> That's why i stick with them
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> And they've even given discounts and done free overnight shipping in some cases to rectify issues
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Aberts10, That is nice. I have Prime too.
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Just kind of nervous with the new thing in the news about them banning people from returns if they deem you to return too many things... And in the past two months i've had to return quite a few things that had issues.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Aberts10, Yeah
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> That's why i'm really really nervous about this nexus refurb unit
<ubptgbot> <amolith> This is getting kind of OT now . . . https://t.me/ubports_ot 😉
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Okay, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> https://youtu.be/kqsRvr18V6Q
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Does this method of theme changing still work?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I bet this could work as a simple "night" mode with a app that allows you to quickly change between the light and dark theme
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> excuse me.when use aplay  to wav file ,it work .but the system has no sound.the test_audio print segmentation fault.please help me.
<ubptgbot> <Lars Goran> hi
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @Aberts10, Yep, this still works, but it's slightly buggy with certain apps.
<ubptgbot> <Lars Goran> Ubuntu Touch problems with my phone;BQ Aquaris E5 HD Ubuntu Edition; the phone app doesnt work
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> @Aberts10, How did you get that dark theme? :)
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @Fabian, It's in the description of the video..
<ubptgbot> <Fabian> @Lyokanthrope, Ah nie, just saw the picture, thank you
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @Aberts10, I got mine on eBay just recently, new/not refurbished. The battery is fine. No complaints here.
<ubptgbot> ManuelGrind was added by: ManuelGrind
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ManuelGrind, Hi Manuel, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <ManuelGrind> HI, thank you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @kuailexs, I see that you have not been answered. Are you trying to port to a new device or is this about a supported device?
<ubptgbot> <ManuelGrind> It is about supported device. Nexus 5 and macOS High Sierra
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ManuelGrind, Is an installation problem?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ManuelGrind, Sorry Manuel. That was a reply to a question about playing waves files
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ManuelGrind, [Edit] Sorry Manuel. That was a reply to a question about playing wav files
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ManuelGrind, [Edit] Is it an installation problem?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @kuailexs, We have groups in various different languages. Maybe we have a group in your first language?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @kuailexs, You need to use `paplay` instead. Audio is not alsa
<ubptgbot> <ManuelGrind> @advocatux, Yes!!
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> What is the easiest way to move data to an Ubuntu Phone from PC or the other way around?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Filezilla? FTP or SFTP?
<ubptgbot> <ManuelGrind> @advocatux, With Nexus5... Il recognizes the device but at the end nothing happens and it stays freezed
<ubptgbot> <ManuelGrind> @advocatux, [Edit] With Nexus5... Il recognizes the device but at the end nothing happens and it stays frozen
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> @ignorare, Telegram's saved messages feature, MTP via USB, FTP, NextCloud or OwnCloud, perhaps even e-mail. It's your choice, really.
<ubptgbot> <Uwe Deutschmann> da kann man sich aber auch das Geld für die Fähnchen sparen, hat eben alles eine gute Seite...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @Georgecloon, So FTP over WiFi works?
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> I think so. IIRC the file manager has FTP functionality.
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> (Photo, 304x29) https://irc.ubports.com/oyoeCPkT.png
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> It's supposed to say polski
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> also, lowercase, cause our uppercase/lowercase letter rules are freaked up
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @Georgecloon, Yeah? SFTP as well?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> I am just thinking about how I can move data without a cable. 😄
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There is a wifi transfer app
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @VeryOriginalUsername, I relayed it to the language group
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/tSaj6902.json
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @Stereofont, Do you remember its name?
<ubptgbot> <Ruben> WifiTranfer perhaps?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> I will check...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> How do you guys transfer your data? Not always over USB I guess?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Telegram is dangerous for trustful things, USB is annoying and mailing is too much work. 😄
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @ignorare, Private cloud for sensitive stuff, telegram "saved messages" for non sensitive stuff, corporate cloud for corporate stuff
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @G_Raffe, And how do you attach the Cloud to the phone?
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @ignorare, which one?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> What are you doing with your phone so it needs cloud access
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I never get that xD
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> If I need to transfer something to phone, than … 1. create sharing link … 2. download over browser … simple is that
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @ignorare, i used rsync the last time i transferred some files to my phone. Worked as expected
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> @ignorare, I use bluetooth to transfer files between phones
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ignorare, enable SSH on the phone, copy your public key to `~/.ssh/authorized_keys` on it, and then scp/sftp?
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> @dohbee, Useful link here: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/ssh.html#
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @VeryOriginalUsername, fixed
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, in my case, for our business, we have a scenario where we take photos of shipments before they go out the door and I need the photo to upload direct to NC directory (again)... (one day)...
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> @dohbee, i test it . the paplay is work too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, weather monitoring
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> try to porting ub on xiaomi 4 . ub15.04 audio is work , but ub16.04 no work . use  same system.img file , and in ub16.04 can use aplay and paplay play wav file
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> 16.04 is unstable overally
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @kuailexs, Are you in the UBports porting group?
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> UBports porting group? maybe not.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @kuailexs, @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> There is a dedicated group to discuss the porting ？
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> which a dedicated group to discuss the porting ？
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ubports_porting i think
<ubptgbot> <kuailexs> @dohbee, thank you
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ubports_porting
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/C5Y0a20y.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/TAf4FLuy.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/CJHt8mGc.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/viG1JU9J.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/KlDQpAN1.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Lyokanthrope, .
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @YougoChats, what's this?
<ubptgbot> <Lars Goran> Hi
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> @mymike00, looks like native telegram for ubuntu phones
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> sure, but why there are some black parts?
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> probably cause of the system's color scheme
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> @ignorare, I just checked and FTP functionality is not available in UT's file manager, but in the uFTP app which is in the OpenStore
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> Oh and Syncthing is also in the OpenStore, albeit an old version. You can upgrade it manually, though.
<ubptgbot> <Lars Goran> anyon help me with my phone?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Lars Goran, What problem are you having?
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> I have loose the SIM icons after having few free space. I'd like to send a command in Terminal to restore them
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Lars Goran, Making a username in Telegram makes it much easier to assist
<ubptgbot> <Lars Goran> I have a BQ Aquaris E5 HD Ubuntu Edition. I wanna use ubuntu touch on it. I have flashed it over and the only thing that doesnt work is the calling service....what to do?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Moved to Welcome room
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @G_Raffe, yup. changed the system theme to SuruDark (follow the replies back up the thread). some apps work wel, some apps completely ignore (and some of those have their own dark theme switch) and some apps only partly follow, causing white text on white background in dekko, and some dark patches in telegram
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> it's a shame beacuse the parts where the dark theme works well do look good.
<ubptgbot> Bonob0b was added by: Bonob0b
<ubptgbot> <Bonob0b> Hi everybody. I am back with my OPO. I don't have the surimpressed menu anymore when updates are installing. It then reboots, but at the end, it keeps rebooting. Any idea ? (btw, I closed the  issue I opened on github for the surimpressed menu).
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> @ignorare OTG adapter
<ubptgbot> <Bonob0b> Oops sorry. wrong group.
<ubptgbot> <Bonob0b> Or ?
<ubptgbot> <Bonob0b> is it the helping group ?
<ubptgbot> <Bonob0b> I am lost
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> OPO?
<ubptgbot> <Bonob0b> Sorry OnePlus One. Sorry for the mistake, I'll join the welcome and install group.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Cesar_Herrera, network menu is missing entirely if you pull down the indicators? (it shows a gear icon for network?)
<ubptgbot> openmatica_com was added by: openmatica_com
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @openmatica_com, Hi Ritxi, welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> is the terminal app in the 16.04 image this one: https://github.com/ubports/terminal-app ? I think it's the newer one, but I can't find another repository
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohniks that's the vivid branch. I think this is the one for xenial https://github.com/ubports/terminal-app/tree/xenial
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> But maybe is better to ask @Flohack or @mariogrip about it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dohniks, the repository is the same. it's the branch you need to change
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Has anyone tried building mycroft on UT?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey @jonny
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Hey @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @jonny, Read up one message ;)
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @amolith, Yes, a small group of developers from munich and stuttgart is experimenting with mycroft.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @jonny, If only I spoke German lol
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @UniversalSuperBox, I was already typing. But I am slow ;)
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @amolith, Ocourse you are welcome to join if you would like.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that's cool to know! though I'm still not amazed with AI assisstants :)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @jonny, Could you send me a link?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Javacookies, I am amazed with their potential, especially with Mycroft's.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @amolith, One day, we may need a Terminator 😎
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @amolith, I'll add you to our local group. I guess we may create an public group soon.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Stereofont, That's a little too far 😉
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @amolith, Far OT for sure 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @dohbee, thx @dohbee @advocatux
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> Xray2000 was added by: Xray2000
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Welcome back Rudi
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Stereofont, Thanks Lionelb, i'm not realy back as i dont have yet a new device for running UT, but i came a look how it's going with the progress of the 16.04 ;)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Xray2000, Very well. Hoping for end of June, with RC in a couple of weeks or so
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Stereofont, Ok thanks for the info, and how is it with the progress of Anbox ?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Xray2000, It depends on 16.04 of course. Qualcomm processors are also a roadblock though
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Stereofont, Ok cool yes i need this for one app i use... that's why i'm waiting....
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Pro5 has something basic to test - it is not Qualcomm based
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Absolutely not daily use though
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Stereofont, Yes i know i have test that before ;) But no problem i will wait and see ;)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Xray2000, 👍
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> If a app says it's based on the ubuntu-sdk-15.04.6 framwork, does that mean it will not work on 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> [Edit] If a app says it's based on the ubuntu-sdk-15.04.6 framework, does that mean it will not work on 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Aberts10, no. it depends on if the app has any compiled code, particularly c++ or anything that links to c++ libs
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, Could you please describe your proposed solution about branches on unity8 repos? So that i can quote it or link to it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> My pr fixing qt5.11 got merged into bionic branch and well i don't really want to go over each branch to backport it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Your opinion is reasonable, i just need it in a written form that i can present to marius
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> everything should have a "master" branch that is not tied to a specific ubuntu version (but may require newer versions because of features/dependencies), and all development should happen there. ideally anything in that branch will compile against xenial or bionic. and if there needs to be stable branches for certain things, there ca
<ubptgbot> n be, and things can be backported as necessary. and then builds of things would happen similar to how we were doing them before, where packages would get built for multiple supported ubuntu series, from the same branch, and only the debian/changelog for the latest series would get merged to master when a build happened
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it's going to be quite a bit of work to move ubports to be in that state
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> 👌
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> hey guys how about microsoft buying github?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Ismaelbonato that's a perfect question for the OT group :)
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/3S0MkKs0.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @advocatux, Meaning not here 😎
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/KNCOzHzh.webp
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @Waldbursche, kkkkkkkk
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, meaning @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @Waldbursche, Giving points of view using mems is great!
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @Waldbursche, [Edit] Giving points of view using memes is great!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this is also OT
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Hey everybody. I updated to Xenial r 410 on hammerhead and r87 on krillin today. Where can I see what has been changed so I know what improvements I should be looking for/testing?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @aribk, Xenial isn't officially out yet
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I except a full changelog to be available upon release
<ubptgbot> <aribk> I know that. But, I expect the developers could use a helping hand confirming if changes work (or don't).
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @vanyasem, I know that. But, I expect the developers could use a helping hand confirming if changes work (or don't).
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @aribk take a look to https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1206/what-are-the-changes-in-releases In short: is not so easy as it looks to have changelogs
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @advocatux, Great, thanks! That's what I needed. I know the project is short handed and I REALLY want to see it succeed. I'm trying to find a way to be of assistance without tying people down in not-so -fruitful discussions on Telegram.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Browsing https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues and testing, confirming... bugs is a great way to start helping
<ubptgbot> <amolith> How stable is 16.04 right now?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @amolith, About 16'04 :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @amolith, In official terms not Stable but it is stable
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Stereofont, How should I upgrade?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Using the installer
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Normal stuff works, looks nice, not choppy
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @advocatux, Noted. I'll pick up there.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I speak for BQ tablet experience …
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Should I worry about backing anything up upgrade?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @aribk, Perfect
<ubptgbot> <amolith> [Edit] Should I worry about backing anything up prior to the upgrade?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @amolith some devices are more stable than others, so to speak. Which device are you thinking to upgrade?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @amolith, Depends how paranoid you are and how important the stuff
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Stereofont, N5 … I really need two so I can have one as stable and one as unstable lol
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's what I'm doing now
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Me too
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Although aivwould be happy to switch the phone too
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] Although I would be happy to switch the phone too
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You can take a look to the open issues for your device to get a general idea of what you're dealing
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There may be some app you really need that will not work
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> N5 have a wifi problem on xenial
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @advocatux, Where would I find these?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues see [xenial]
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You can use "Labels" too
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> for searching
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/labels
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You can go back but I would say don't decide with that in mind. Move when you feel ready to switch
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> For example using label "hammerhead" https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/labels/device%3A%20hammerhead
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I'm not going to switch quite yet 😉
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I'd really like to but the mobile issue is an issue lol
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I subscribed to both of them though so I can see when they're closed
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep, I have a Nexus 5 waiting to make the jump too
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I'm testing xenial on a BQ E4.5
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I need more devicessssss
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> lol
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It doesn't look different on the surface. The new bits are under the hood, waiting to be tuned and modded
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> So don't expect excitement
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Expect possibilities 😎
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> huzzah https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-app-launch/pull/1
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 🎉🙌
<ubptgbot> sergiusens was added by: sergiusens
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey, I recognize that name
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hi there @sergiusens !
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> Hey, I thought I'd rejoin after my hiatus from every telegram group to keep up with my fave project and mobile OS 😊
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ❤️
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> I my undust my personal m10 to catch up and eventually help out here and there (if time permits)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh hi @sergiusens
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> hi!
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> Hope everything is good with you. Nice to see familiar faces contributing 😊
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> o/
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, I confirm that it was unused
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Patched it in the local tree
<ubptgbot> brianocall was added by: brianocall
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Yeah that surprised me
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @brianocall  !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> [Edit] Welcome @brianocall !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
#ubports 2020-05-26
<hallyn> ancient openssl <shudder>
#ubports 2020-05-30
<BT40> Hi. is this official channel for ubuntu touch porting?
<BT40> is this channel active?   Hope my messages are being sent...
<ubptgbot> Иван was added by: Иван
<ubptgbot> <13arz> Guys, I don't find something on the web. … The nexus 5, what android version  should have to install ubports?
<ubptgbot> <13arz> I have a guy that is selling me one with android 6.1
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @imraniqbal [You can try clearing the Application data for System Settings using UTTT.], This is the best way to do it.
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> @13arz [Guys, I don't find something on the web. … The nexus 5, what android version  shou …], typically the latest factory version is your best bet. Easy enough to change. … https://developers.google.com/android/images
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @imraniqbal [The update database is actually in .local/share/ubuntu-system-settings/updatesto …], ok - thanks!!
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @imraniqbal [The update database is actually in .local/share/ubuntu-system-settings/updatesto …], deleting this file and restarting fixed the problem - thanks so much for forwarding
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @TotalSonic [deleting this file and restarting fixed the problem - thanks so much for forward …], You're welcome.  Wasn't the UTTT method sufficient?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @imraniqbal [You're welcome.  Wasn't the UTTT method sufficient?], I had tried using UTTT before (but had just deleted cache for the System Settings, instead of Application Data) - this time I  just went for the most direct method using File Manager.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @TotalSonic [I had tried using UTTT before (but had just deleted cache for the System Setting …], Clearing the `Application data` should have been enough but too late to test that now!  At least you're all fixed up.
<ubptgbot> Артур was added by: Артур
<ubptgbot> <Иван> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/0W0wDxCm.png
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> Device?
<ubptgbot> <Иван> Beavis A503 dual sim
<ubptgbot> <Иван> @Иван [Beavis A503 dual sim], Bravis
<ubptgbot> <Иван> (Photo, 1226x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/1iMD0qs9.png
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> if its not on here: … https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ … that won't work
<ubptgbot> <Иван> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/SOtYa0Hy.webp
<ubptgbot> <Иван> What is possible to do?
<ubptgbot> <Иван> I want to install Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> In order to install Ubuntu Touch, you need an adaptation to the phone.
<ubptgbot> <Иван> How to make it?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> It is a complex process. Does your phone have a Lineage OS version?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Иван [How to make it?], info is here - http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html … and http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Can anyone forward me instructions suitable for a total dummy on how to build an armhf deb from source code? Or can anyone build this app to an armhf deb?  I want to see if Vidcutter can be made to work in Libertine. https://github.com/ozmartian/vidcutter
<ubptgbot> <Иван> It will be very hard to do.
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> It is
<ubptgbot> <Daniel Sheikh> (Photo, 607x901) https://irc.ubports.com/3lO6HKWJ.png amaze
<ubptgbot> <Иван> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/kXfJKBhf.png
<ubptgbot> <Иван> Maybe there is a similar
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> If it use Mediatek, things get a little more complicated.
<ubptgbot> <ImmyChan> This might be a dumb question, but wasn't there an effort to port to S7?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @ImmyChan [This might be a dumb question, but wasn't there an effort to port to S7?], yes - there is a port in progress - https://youtu.be/93val-4kjoA
<ubptgbot> Jodi Hearon was added by: Jodi Hearon
<ubptgbot> Aleksandar Vujic🇷🇸 terzini was added by: Aleksandar Vujic🇷🇸 terzini
<ubptgbot> <Jodi Hearon> (Photo, 430x800) https://irc.ubports.com/ipuK86t8.png Cooooool
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/Q0T0x0lI.png
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @TotalSonic [yes - there is a port in progress - https://youtu.be/93val-4kjoA], Ive been seeing a lot of S7's coming in lately, maybe that port will finally get finished
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> Ubuntu Touch supports fingerprint sensor?
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> it does, halium9 based pkrts just got it, halium7 and mainline builds dont currently have it
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> [Edit] it does, halium9 based ports just got it, halium7 and mainline builds dont currently have it
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> Niceee, sadly my phone doesn't have Lineago OS support so idk if would be able to create a port or something
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> [Edit] Niceee, sadly my phone doesn't have Lineage OS support so idk if would be able to create a port or something
<ubptgbot> Antonio F was added by: Antonio F
<ubptgbot> <prudev> @MrCoolAndroid [Niceee, sadly my phone doesn't have Lineage OS support so idk if would be able t …], Does it have other aosp roms? Maybe it could woek
<ubptgbot> <prudev> @MrCoolAndroid [Niceee, sadly my phone doesn't have Lineage OS support so idk if would be able t …], [Edit] Does it have other aosp roms? Maybe it could work
<ubptgbot> <Antonio F> Can I install your OS in any device? I have an LG ...
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> @prudev [Does it have other aosp roms? Maybe it could work], Moto E5 Play (Pettyl) doesn't have too much ROMs, I searched but I didn't found something
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @MrCoolAndroid [Ubuntu Touch supports fingerprint sensor?], It is currently working on Meizu Pro 5, and is close to working for the upcoming Volla Phone.  It should be able to be enabled soon for other Halium 9 devices too.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Antonio F [Can I install your OS in any device? I have an LG ...], No - you can only install it on devices with support - otherwise you need to create a new port for it - https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <Antonio F> @TotalSonic [No - you can only install it on devices with support - otherwise you need to cre …], Thanks
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Antonio F [Can I install your OS in any device? I have an LG ...], LG G6 and V20 have had ports started for them,
<ubptgbot> <Antonio F> @TotalSonic [LG G6 and V20 have had ports started for them,], Looking for a new phone so likely i will buy one that supports your system
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Antonio F [Looking for a new phone so likely i will buy one that supports your system], There are two options for new with UT pre-installed - Pine64 PinePhone  (available now), or Volla Phone (to be released in November this year).  Otherwise you need to buy second hand and flash UT onto it.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> they say not many left for the pinephone
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> or at least maybe for this batch?
<ubptgbot> <Antonio F> @TotalSonic [There are two options for new with UT pre-installed - Pine64 PinePhone  (availab …], Perfect. Thanks again!
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mateosalta [they say not many left for the pinephone], yeah - people need to get those orders in asap - it might be even too late right now, hoping that's not true though for those that want one.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> still says in stock
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://store.pine64.org/?product=pinephone-community-edition-ubports-limited-edition-linux-smartphone
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> I'm super close to putting the $337 US down for a Volla Phone - guess since my credit card balance is so high already, a bit extra won't make that big of a difference :P
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> you still have time on that one
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mateosalta [you still have time on that one], Yup. plenty of time.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> but yeah with they way they are working with the community, I went ahead and ordered :)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> a bit diffrent, but it will get people thinking about gui flexibility and options and stuff
<ubptgbot> chitox90 was added by: chitox90
#ubports 2020-05-31
<ubptgbot> kamraj was added by: kamraj
<ubptgbot> <kamraj> It is supported for redmi note 7 but y not for redmi note 7 pro
<ubptgbot> <kamraj> Hey like to port but don't know nothing about Porting... Can any one help me
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> anyone want to test smooth scrolling in morph? i have enabled some flags and want to see if people like how it scrolls with them
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/3gr8sHpW.null
<ubptgbot> <Prince sanjitwala> (Photo, 597x905) https://irc.ubports.com/GB8vw10z.png
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mateosalta [anyone want to test smooth scrolling in morph? i have enabled some flags and wan …], this isn't sepcific to pinephone anymore right? so no gpu acceleration with this? just some other flags?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> this is other flags, no acceleration
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> so go to a site that has a long list, and scroll up/down really fast, see if you like it better
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> there are many undocumented flags for chromimum that actually work in qtwebengine
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I see
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Fp0IxyEt.null
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> if someone wanted to test on op3
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> trying to see if people like these flags for 'smooth-scrolling'
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> can you recommend a site to test it?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> duckduckgo
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> the viewport seems to default to desktop instead of mobile/narrow screen
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> oh just zoom to match, that is something else i was messing with
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> something like 210%
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> maybe 250
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> youtube is good too once you load some and then move up/down
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> not sure I see difference, it's both not smooth on my MX4 😅
<ubptgbot> <13arz> @lonerider_one [typically the latest factory version is your best bet. Easy enough to change. … ht …], Thanks
<ubptgbot> noufys was added by: noufys
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> Morph uses UITK right? … strangely, it doesn't scale with the system on the pinephone … it remains big even with small scaling
<ubptgbot> CBUHA9.6JIEBOTA was added by: CBUHA9.6JIEBOTA
<ubptgbot> <CBUHA9.6JIEBOTA> Русские есть?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Remember this is an English group
<ubptgbot> <CBUHA9.6JIEBOTA> Ok, sorry
<ubptgbot> <CBUHA9.6JIEBOTA> Pycckue ectb?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @kamraj [Hey like to port but don't know nothing about Porting... Can any one help me], info is here - http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html … and http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @CBUHA9.6JIEBOTA [Pycckue ectb?], https://t.me/UBports_Ru
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @kamraj [Hey like to port but don't know nothing about Porting... Can any one help me], Also there is a group for Halium here - https://t.me/halium
<ubptgbot> Justus Klingler was added by: Justus Klingler
<ubptgbot> allright108 was added by: allright108
<ubptgbot> synkr0nized was added by: synkr0nized
<ubptgbot> <Joevart Lord> https://i.ibb.co/f9RMv66/324234234234-36.jpg
<ubptgbot> <Strobofeuercyberreich> @admin
<ubptgbot> <CBUHA9.6JIEBOTA> @Danfro [https://t.me/UBports_Ru], Thx
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> You are welcome.
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> who can unblock my forum account?
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> too many failed login attempts(?)
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Flohack can do this
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Javacookies [Morph uses UITK right? … strangely, it doesn't scale with the system on the pineph …], It uses auto scaling to make the web engine scale correctly. Something is either broken on pinephone or in our implementation elsewhere
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So it is currently forced to 2x scaling :\
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh I see, so perhaps related to the issue with auto scaling of qqc2
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> mateo's morph is working fine though 😄
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess the wayland qpa doesn't scale quite right
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There are only two apps with known problems
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Teleports and the browser
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The issues with teleports do not make sense.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It is disheartening.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the qqc2 gallery app works fine?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Javacookies [mateo's morph is working fine though 😄], because i remove auto scale, it breaks things ;)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mateosalta [because i remove auto scale, it breaks things ;)], oh I see
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> also notice the tab previews are working
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @UniversalSuperBox [The issues with teleports do not make sense.], I believe it's because it is a mixture of qqc2 and UITK.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mateosalta [also notice the tab previews are working], it is, probably it works when gpu acceleration is enabled just like before with oxide
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [I believe it's because it is a mixture of qqc2 and UITK.], it shouldn't matter though if all the sizes are being done with uitk `units`
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Javacookies [it is, probably it works when gpu acceleration is enabled just like before with …], nope, that was just a bug with scaling
<ubptgbot> archi_dagachs was added by: archi_dagachs
<ubptgbot> Friend of all | Hydax Africa Quayang was added by: Friend of all | Hydax Africa Quayang
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> i think because certain devices are being detected as 'high resolition' as such - they get 2x scaling - a bug happens on devices like raspi, external monitors
<ubptgbot> <KernelPanix> @Gilfoyl3 [<reply to media>], how install this ( can you give me source )
<ubptgbot> schn0r was added by: schn0r
<ubptgbot> Dr. Katze was added by: Dr. Katze
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> Someone can tell me how to create a port?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> hello
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @MrCoolAndroid [Someone can tell me how to create a port?], I would start by joining either or both of the porting channels
<ubptgbot> <matv1> https://t.me/halium
<ubptgbot> <matv1> and
<ubptgbot> <matv1> https://t.me/ubports_porting
<ubptgbot> <matv1> the docs for porting a device are here:
<ubptgbot> <matv1> https://t.me/ubports_porting
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> Great, also what's Halium?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> its a common framework for interfacing with the android bits (drivers/blobs etc)
<ubptgbot> <matv1> the docs are here: http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> D was added by: D
<ubptgbot> <Gilfoyl3> @KernelPanix [how install this ( can you give me source )], Sorry bro. I reached here by hit and trial
<ubptgbot> <KernelPanix> (Sticker, 512x507) https://irc.ubports.com/NH4cIB6j.webp
<ubptgbot> hoang Peter st was added by: hoang Peter st
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> is it possible to provide your own album cover by putting it inside the album folder? will mediahub get it?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> nevermind, I checked and it seems that it does detect 'cover.jpg' awesome
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Video, 14s) https://irc.ubports.com/KXrBAEDl.mp4 mouse cursor is caged on the pinephone 😄
<ubptgbot> <NunoRocha51> Oneplus 3 T calls sound very bad, but other ringtones for messages and calls sound good
<ubptgbot> <NunoRocha51> Someone knows how I can turn up the volume, volman are at maximum
<ubptgbot> <NunoRocha51> I don't hear what people are talking to me
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @NunoRocha51 [I don't hear what people are talking to me], try installung uVolman. I think it has some volume controls not exposed in the settings app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think there might still be call audio issues on some of the incompleted ports
<ubptgbot> <NunoRocha51> I have volman in UT and is everything in top,i go install lineage to see if the problem is the phone or the UT,thank's
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> phone call volume may be stuck on op3t
<ubptgbot> Robert Segovia was added by: Robert Segovia
